# Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3



## krauthi (23. Oktober 2005)

SO SO DAN WILL ICH EUCH MAL WIEDER ETWAS HEIß MACHEN

DAS 1 BOOTSTREFFEN WAHR SCHON KLASSE

DAS 2 BOOTSTREFFEN WAHR NOCH VIEL BESSER UND EIN SUPER GEILES WOCHENENDE

UND MIT DEM 3 BOOTSTREFFEN GEHEN WIR IN DIE GESCHICHTE EIN 

ALS TERMIN MACHE ICH NUN MAL DEN 25-26 März 2006 FEST

*als hafen wird hatenboer diesmal dran sein und übernachten werden wir in einem gästehaus (ca 5 minuten entfernt) das extra für solche anlässe genutzt werden kann 
dachboden ist als schlafraum ausgebaut und unten haben wir eine bar und eine gemütlich sitzecke zur verfügung
die übernachtung wird pro person 12,50 € kosten 
boote können dan am haus abgestellt werden 

das einslippen in hatenboer kostet 12€ je tag wobei auch andere slippestellen angefahren werden können
für sonntag das frühstücksbuffee müssen 6 € hingelegt werden ( mit voranmeldung )

ein negatives hat die sache aber schon und zwar werde ich diesmal die teilnehmerzahl begrenzen müssen und zwar auf 30 Personen ( die im haus übernachten ) da es sonst die kapazität des hauses übersteigen wird 



aktuelle teilnehmerliste ( 25.02.2006 )

krauthi + boot
krauthis7


perch +boot 
michael
tobias 22


Fledi + boot
Lucio
gunni 77

micha + boot
angel andy
mo Jones

svitti + boot gemietet (Frissen)
svitti´s vater
kumpel 
kumpel


hardy + boot 
kumpel Helmut

maashunter + boot 
Jochen ( von leo)
hanselle 

henry + boot 
peter und moni


Naish + boot ( nur samstags )

Gpsjunkie+ boot ( nur sonntags ) ?
+ kumpel 

Guidingmaster + boot
the doctor
Mac Gill

thomas Lang + boot
mr.Twister

Pieter H + boot ( nur sonntag


Paragon + boot 
angelpunk



MITBRINGSEL :

krauthi .Chipsbox+Salzstangen
Fledi . ein paar dosen erdnüsse
angelandy paprikaecken
Svitti Flips
Krauthis7 salsstangen und chips
Maashunter dipps (knofi )
micha paprikaecken+flips
?
?
?


einslippen ( 12 € pro tag )

krauthi+ boot
perch +boot
Fledi + boot
micha + boot
hardy + boot 
maashunter + boot 
henry + boot 
Naish + boot ( slippt in woanders )
Gpsjunkie+ boot ( nur sonntags )?
thomas lang + boot
pieter H + boot
guidingmaster + boot
Paragon+ boot


übernachten im outdoorhaus (12,50 € )

krauthi
krauthis7
tobias 22
Fledi 
Lucio ????
gunni 77
micha 
angel andy
mo Jones
svitti 
svitti´s vater
kumpel 
kumpel
mac gill 
maashunter 
Jochen
henry 
Peter
Moni
the doctor
Hanselle
mr.Twister
guidingmaster 
thomas L 
Paragon 
angelpunk




getränke all inklusive im outdoorhaus ( 9 € )

krauthi
angelandy
Fledi
maashunter
Jochen
henry
micha
mac gill
tobias 22
hardy
svitti
kumpel
kumpel
Haselle
mr.Twister
guidingmaster 
thomas L 
Paragon 



sonntags frühstück ( 6 € )

krauthi
krauthis 7
Fledi
martin
martins vater
kumpel 
josef
henry
Jochen
hardy
angelandy
micha
marcel
mac gill
perch
michael
gpsjunkie?
kumpel?
tobias 22
peter
moni
gunni 77
svitti
vater
kumpel
kumpel
Hanselle
mo jones
mr.Twister
guidingmaster 
thomas L 
Paragon 
angelpunk




vielen dank an diese Firmen die uns bei der Tombola unterstützen


Angel Domäne Onlineshop // Angelsport Artikel - Ruten
osCommerce
Welkom op de website van Suijlen Sport Service
RIESENBLINKER Rheinhard Seggewiss
der-angler | shop
http://www.gigafisch.de/
US Bait and Tackle Shop - Home
myBait.de "Der Shop für Vertikalkunstköder"
Willkommen bei TheJigMaster
www.angel-profis.de 
http://stores.ebay.at/Angler-505
http://www.angler-oase.de/
MDS-Fishingworld.de - Angelzubehör wie Kunstköder,Rollen,Schnüre,Ruten,Bekleidung
www.gt-angelshop.com
Spöket.net Spoeket Spöket Wobbler Spinner Zykaden Nils Master Myran Lawson Sportex

diese firmen und auch andere die uns unterstützen sind auch einzusehen auf der homepage fürs bootstreffen


*














gruß Krauthi


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



> ALS TERMIN MACHE ICH NUN MAL DEN 17-18 JUNI 2006 FEST


Bist wohl echt ein wenig deiner Zeit voraus.  Bis dahin fließt sicherlich noch viel Wasser den Rhein und die Maas hinunter.

Wenn es sich nicht gerade um ein langes Wochenende |kopfkrat  handelt, bin ich mit von der Partie.


----------



## Mac Gill (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

uuuuaaaaahhhh, warum denn an einem langen Wochenende???

Willst du mich nicht dabei haben?

Das ist das Frohnleichnamswochenende...das wird wieder mal eng bei mir!


----------



## krauthi (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

klaro will ich dich dabei haben 

aber bedenke mal     da ist gerade   die schonzeit vorbei
zwei wochen vorher  ist das meerbuschtreffen    deshalb der 17-18 juni


----------



## Siff-Cop (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hey Jungens

schade, an diesem WE haben wir Manschafttour und da muß ich mit#g#u #g:v :#2: |jump: weil's Spaß macht.

Euch wünsche ich auch veel plezier.


----------



## the doctor (24. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hey.....bin nartürlich auch wieder dabei#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 
das wird a mords gaudi:q :q :q :q :q 
Mann watt bin ich heiss:q


----------



## Angelbaby (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Neeee wat schööööööööönnnnnnnnnnnnn......|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Also bis dahin ist ja echt noch ne Weile hin, aber proforma sag ich jetzt einfach mal : Wir sind dabei!!!

Das möchte ich mir eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen!!!!


----------



## Fledi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Shit, 
da ist Fußballweltmeisterschaft und ich habe 
Urlaubs- und Dienstfreisperre. 
Dann muß ich wohl passen.

Herzliche Grüße

Fledi


----------



## krauthi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

das mit der weltmeisterschaft war mir schon klar aber zum glück gibt es ja tragbare fernseher

aber das  ganze zu verschieben würde auch heißen das  die plassen anfangen zu warm zu werden und somit die fangaussichten geringer sein werden 

und da  zu diesem wochenende  noch vorrundenspiele sind  dürfte das auch nicht schlimm sein 

es sein den die mehrheit ist dafür  zu verschieben 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Fledi (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hi, Frank,
auf die tragbaren Fernseher kann ich verzichten und ob Vorrunde oder sonst eine Runde ist mir auch egal. 
Ich muß mich um die Holligens an der Grenze kümmern, geht halt nicht anders.

Aber nach hinten verschieben wäre auch Quatsch und nach vorne geht nicht wegen der Schonzeit. Also werde ich verzichten müssen.

Herzliche Grüße

Fledi


----------



## thefish (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen!

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass da die WM ist, werde ich wohl auch nicht können.
Ich bin in einem "WM-Feier-Vorstand". Wir organisieren bei jedem WM-Speil eine Feier mit allem drum und dran.

Schade.....

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Rotauge (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen! Grundsätzlich bin ich interessiert, möchte mich aber erst im nächsten Jahr festlegen, an welchem Treffen ich teilnehme. WM interessiert mich zwar, aber es gibt eben schöneres wie Angeln


----------



## krauthi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

habe so meine bedenken das wir zu diesem treffen nicht genug leute zusammen bekommen werden   da   eben die WM in deutschland sein wird 

was haltet ihr den davon  das  bootstreffen Nr.3  vorzulegen ??

zb   das letzte wochenende  vor dem beginn der schonzeit  ??(da sind gute fänge  möglich )

das währe  dan der 25-26 märz 2006
über unterkunft  und so werde ich euch dan unterrichten   weil ich da was in aussicht habe  wo wir alle trocken und warm übernachten können 

also    teilt mir bitte mit   was ihr davon haltet 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> habe so meine bedenken das wir zu diesem treffen nicht genug leute zusammen bekommen werden da eben die WM in deutschland sein wird
> 
> was haltet ihr den davon das bootstreffen Nr.3 vorzulegen ??
> 
> ...


 
juhu.......ein früheres Treffen:m #6 
mir ist das gleich


----------



## Angelbaby (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Uns auch! Wie gesagt ist ja noch was hin bis dann..... da kann man ja noch planen!#6


----------



## Lucio (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Gute Idee, aber eine Woche später hab ich Klausur:v und dann wirs das wohl nix bei mir:c

Ciao Lucio


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ja da bin ich dabei....:m 

Mal schauen, vielleicht kann, wenn ich am 18.12. lieb bin, dann ja wieder bei Micha und Diana mitfahren :m


----------



## Angelbaby (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!

Da mußt Du dann aber auch wirklich gaaaaaaaanz lieb sein!!!   

Außerdem ist bei Micha aufm Boot KÖLSCH Pflicht!!!!


----------



## krauthi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ok dan  änder ich den termin hiermit um  auf den 25-26 märz 2006

alles weitere   werde ich noch bekannt geben 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

:z :z :z Juhuuuuu :z :z :z

Der Termin sieht mal gut aus -> so wie es ausschaut ist da noch nix!!!


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hiermit um auf den 25-26 märz 2006


 

hoi jonges en meisjes

das sieht viel besser aus für mich !!! Bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wenn nichts groß da zwischen kommt!!#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## thefish (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Wenn ich mal bescheiden nach der Schonzeit fragen dürfte.
Ist da noch oder schon Schonzeit?

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo thefish

ne noch keine!!!!!!!

vom 1.April bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai hat der Barsch(Baars) und Zander (Snoekbaars) Schonzeit in dieser Zeit darf nicht mit:
*einem Wurm oder Wurmimitation; *
*Schlachtabfälle; *
*einem Köderfisch, einem Fetzen Fisch (ungeachtet der Größe); *
*Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm.* 

geangelt werden.

Der Hecht(Snoek) hat allerdings etwas länger Schonzeit 1. März bis 30. Juni.


----------



## thefish (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo thefish
> 
> ne noch keine!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
OK!


----------



## Fledi (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen,

25. u. 26.03.06 passt mir auch besser.
Wenn ich nicht bis dahin geplatzt bin, bin ich auch dabei.

Gruß
Fledi


----------



## naish (3. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

jemand interesse an meinem boot??????

gruss naish

hier der link

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63976


----------



## krauthi (4. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

HALLO MARCEL


WILLST DU DEIN BOOT VERKAUFEN ??????


gruß


----------



## Maashunter (4. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> SO SO DAN WILL ICH EUCH MAL WIEDER ETWAS HEIß MACHEN
> 
> DAS 1 BOOTSTREFFEN WAHR SCHON KLASSE
> 
> ...


                                                                                                                     Hallo Frank,wir sind auch wieder dabei,alles weitere können wir ja am 18.12 besprechen beim wiiiiiichteln.


----------



## Peter70 (7. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo
Bin mit meiner Frau auch gerne mit dabei.#:
Wie sieht das mit den Booten aus gibt da eine Adresse?#c
Gruss  Peter und Moni


----------



## krauthi (7. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallo peter und moni

natürlich seit ihr herzlich willkommen   adressen für boote  gibt es  am besten mal das bootstreffen   2 in roermond  durchforsten    oder die erste seite   vom bootstreffen in roermond   da sind die links drinn



gruß krauthi


----------



## naish (7. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> HALLO MARCEL
> 
> 
> WILLST DU DEIN BOOT VERKAUFEN ??????
> ...


 

Hallo Frank,

na logoooo will ich es verkaufen |bla: 

Hab doch schon was neues ) Linder sportsmann 400 alu mit 20PS#6 
jetzt komm ich auch in fünf minuten zum oolderplaas 

Gruss marcel


----------



## Fledi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

So,
zum dritten Bootstreffen in Roermond bin ich nun mit dem eigenen Boot da und habe natürlich auch noch ein Plätzchen frei.
Wer also Interesse hat, bei mir mitzufahen, der kann sich bei mir oder Frank melden.
Viele Grüße 
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

:g alles klar herbert #6 wurde geändert:g 


gruß krauthi


----------



## Lucio (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@Fledi:

wenn der Platz auf deinem Boot noch frei ist#h, wäre ich gerne dabei.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## Fledi (9. November 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank,
Lucio hat den Platz bei mir im Boot.
Ich habe ihm eine PN geschickt, daß dies klar geht.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## krauthi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

so nach dem das wichteln ja nun vorbei ist gehts an die nächste sache

termin steht ja aber es gibt ein paar kleine änderungen

als hafen wird hatenboer diesmal dran sein und übernachten werden wir in einem gästehaus (ca 5 minuten entfernt) das extra für solche anlässe genutzt werden kann 
dachboden ist als schlafraum ausgebaut und unten haben wir eine bar und eine gemütlich sitzecke zur verfügung
die übernachtung wird pro person 12,50 € kosten wobei ich noch versuche ein komplettangebot zubekommen wo dan auch für sonntags ein frühstück mit drinn ist 
boote können dan am haus abgestellt werden 

ein negatives hat die sache aber schon und zwar werde ich diesmal die teilnehmerzahl begrenzen müssen und zwar auf 25 personen da es sonst die kapazität des hauses übersteigen wird 

die anfrage für das haus läuft und ich hoffe vieleicht noch mehr info und vieleicht auch bilder zu bekommen 

da die teilnehmerzahl auf der ersten seite sich noch beziehen auf die ersten angaben bitte ich alle , sich noch mal zu melden die mit den oben genannten neuigkeiten auch einverstanden sind und ihre teilnahme aufrecht erhalten 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ich bin dabei


----------



## perch (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hui...
dann trag micha und mich noch ein.

gruß marcel


----------



## krauthi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

dan hier mal eine neue teilnehmerliste

krauthi + boot
krauthis7
perch +boot
michael
the doctor
tobias 22
Fledi + boot


----------



## the doctor (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ich weiss nicht so recht.....















































bin Dabei!!!!!!!! hättest mich doch schon eintragen können, ohne Nachzufragen:m


----------



## krauthi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hier mal die teilnehmer die bei der ersten planung ihre zusage gegeben haben 

Fledi + boot 
lucio

angelbaby
micha + boot
angel andy

mac gill
siff-cop
rotauge ?
wedaufischer
peter
moni

maashunter
+ 3 kumpel+2 boot


falls die zusage bestehen bleiben soll bitte ich ´noch mal um eine bestätigung


wenn 25 teilnehmer fest stehen werde ich noch eine reservistenliste aufstellen wo dan bei absagen nachgerückt werden kann

tot ziens


----------



## Tobias22 (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Leute,

tragt mich bitte auch ein ...
Wollte eigentlich dieses WE nach Hamburg fahren aber das habe ich jetzt mal auf die Woche davor verschoben 

Das wird bestimmt wieder ein mords spaß ...

Gruss Tobias


----------



## krauthi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ok tobias    wird erledigt


----------



## Fledi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank,
meine Teilnahme bleibt natürlich auch bestehen.
Kannst mich also fest notieren. Freu mich jetzt schon.
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

herbert   da habe ich auch fest mit gerechnet


----------



## krauthi (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

aktueller stand 


krauthi + boot
krauthis7
the doctor

perch +boot
michael
tobias 22


Fledi + boot
Lucio
gunni 77


angelbaby
micha + boot
angel andy

svitti
svitti´s vater

mac gill + boot ?
mo jones
siff cop


----------



## Lucio (19. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Yo, bin dabei#6

Lucio


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

+Mac Gill

-> Ich will auch mitspielen...

Da mein Boot momentan zum verkauf steht, weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich es dabeihaben kann...


----------



## svitti (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank ich Finde es zur :c das du mich schon Längst nicht eingetragen hast den Vater zur 80% aber das ich noch nicht auf der Liste stehe ist echt zur:cne Frank so lupt dat net .|wavey:


----------



## Siff-Cop (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank en die anderen hengelers


ich bin dabei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


brauche nur noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit auf'm Wasser!!!!!!!

Aber das kriegen wir schon hin.


----------



## svitti (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Boot haben wir auch noch nicht aber ich habe den pieter h angeschrieben malschauen ob er sich melden ansonsten frank kannst du mal versuchen ein zu bekommen für uns mir und vater danke


----------



## Rotauge (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ich würde ja gerne, aber ich kann zur Zeit keine 2 Tage hintereinander einplanen. Wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Tot Ziens!


----------



## Gunni77 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo

Wenn es mich bis zu diesem Termin nicht ans andere Ende des Kontinents verschlagen hat wäre ich gerne dabei, wenn sich da platztechnisch was machen lässt. 

Gruß


----------



## mo jones (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

alaska !
bin auch dabei !!! #6
fehlt nur noch ein wat zum rum schippern, aber bis dahin wird sich dat bestimmt noch klären .

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

aktueller stand 20.12.2005


krauthi + boot
krauthis7
the doctor

perch +boot
michael
tobias 22


Fledi + boot
Lucio
gunni 77


angelbaby
micha + boot
angel andy

svitti + boot gemietet ????
svitti´s vater
kumpel ?

mac gill + boot ?
mo jones
siff cop

hardy + boot  ( ohne übernachtung im haus )
helmut

maashunter + boot ?
kumpel ?
henry + boot ?
kumpel ?
lumpel ?

cusack + boot


um noch mal auf den bootsverleih vom seidler zu kommen die boote sind ja top und ich gehe mal davon aus das die für diesen termin wieder gemietet werden können 
wenn man sich rechtzeitig beim Pieter H meldet kann man auch das zweite boot von ihm mieten und den Pieter habe ich ja auch angeschrieben und ihn zum 3. treffen eingeladen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ach ja eins habe ich noch vergessen   es kann sein das ich bis dahin auch  ein anderes  boot haben werde  da ich mit dem gedanke spiele   die WILDCAT    abzugeben 


tot ziens


----------



## the doctor (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

tja...vielleicht habe ich bis dahin auch ein eigenes.....|supergri #6 
aber das steht noch offfffffffen|uhoh:


----------



## svitti (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank danke für die eintragung mir gehts schon viel besser dachte du woltest mich net mähr dabei haben :q
Aber noch ne sache zur 70% kommt ein kumpel von der Arbeit mit kann erst in ne Woche bescheid sagen wegen seidler ich weis nicht zu recht seine boote standen ja am ufer finde ich nicht gut .

Ansonsten freue ich mich riesig auf den 3 treffen und vorher noch in visland da geht die post erst richtig ab .#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:#:


----------



## krauthi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallihallo

habe soeben  bei ebay das ultimative gefährt   für uns gefunden    aber schaut mal selber 

*eBay: Wohnboot - schwimmnder Wohnwagen (Artikel 4599053471 endet 27.12.05 12:21:07 MEZ)*


schlafen kochen   angeln    was will man mehr


----------



## svitti (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> hallihallo
> 
> habe soeben  bei ebay das ultimative gefährt   für uns gefunden    aber schaut mal selber
> 
> ...




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
Dat ist wat frank dan brauch sich keiner mähr sich ein boot zu leihen


----------



## Hardy1 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen.

Zu eurem zweiten Bootstreffen am vergangenen Sonnatg war ich nur
"Zaungast", dies soll sich aber zum nächsten Treffen im März ändern.
Ich werde zusammen mit meinem Kumpel Helmut kommen. 
(Boot ist vorhanden)
Wir freuen uns.....! #h #h 

Gruß  Hardy


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ok

dan mal herzlich willkommen  hardy und helmut


gruß krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

***Werbung***

Hey -> mein altes, kleines Angelboot steht immer noch zum verkauf -> alt, aber OK! 

Muß optisch überarbeitet werden -> aber dafür, wie ich finde, preiswert abzugeben...--> steht mit Bildern in den kleinanzeigen

***\Werbung***

Wenn es bis dahin nicht weg ist, seht ihr es ja! :q


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ja ja die sucht
nach dem ich heute schon so früh mit allem fertig war konnte ich meinen bruder zu einen spontantrip nach roermond locken hat dan zwar doch etwas gedauert bis wir aufem wasser waren aber zu 3 stunden angeln hat es dan doch noch gereicht und gefangen habe ich auch mal wieder rolf einen und ich zwei und im drill noch einige verloren das war aber dan auch nun wirklich mein jahresabschluss 


morgen bekomme ich fotos von dem haus und einen sonderpreis
habe eben mit dem geert telefoniert und er würde sich freuen wenn wir dem neuen angelverein in Hatenboer (hsv hatenboer) beitreten würden da er sehr viel vor hat was uns anglern betrifft zb zwei mal im jahr ein grillfest für den verein organesieren usw 
ich denke ich werde mir die unterlagen (grote verguinning ) dan diese jahr mal dort holen 


tot ziens 

krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

jaja die sucht


----------



## perch (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wo kann ich mich zur "*suchtberatung*" anmelden?:q:q


schöne fische#6

gruß marcel


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo

@krauthi Das ging mir heute genau so, ich bin dann ein bisschen BB gefahren. Drei Fische in vier Stunden, das passt :q, war sogar ein richtig guter dabei:q :q :q .

Was wirklich lustig ist: Da saßen drei Typen am Ufer, die haben richtig gut gelacht, als ich gestartet bin. Irgendwann ist denen das lachen dann vergangen...:q 

Hat eigentlich einer ne Ahnung, wo die Barsche stecken? Egal was ich anstelle oder wie klein meine Köder sind, ich habe nur und ausschließlich die Zahnbrassen. Es kann doch einfach nicht sein, das in den Maasseen mehr Zander als Barsche rumschwimmen? 

Gruß


----------



## Dudzi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> @krauthi Das ging mir heute genau so, ich bin dann ein bisschen BB gefahren. Drei Fische in vier Stunden, das passt :q, war sogar ein richtig guter dabei:q :q :q .
> 
> ...



@Gunni77: Das mit den Barschen frage ich mich auch. Wir sind letzte Woche nochmal unterwegs gewesen und hatten dann auch das Glück insgesamt 11 Zander zu landen. Einige gingen uns noch beim Drill (natürlich extrem langsam) verloren. Am Ende des Tages hatten wir nicht einen einzigen Barsch fangen können. Wo sind die denn alle ? Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es daran liegt, dass in den Maasseen die Zander in der Überzahl sind.


----------



## krauthis7 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hy duzi sehr schöne zander !!!  dickes petri


----------



## the doctor (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten freue ich mich riesig auf den 3 treffen und vorher noch in *visland* da geht die post erst richtig ab .


 
freu du dich nur auf Visland  
wir fahren nach de *Vietlanden|supergri |supergri #6 *
Visland wäre ja bestimmt schöner. Wie der Name ja schon sagt: Fischland!!!
Dort müssten ja nur Fische leben


----------



## mo jones (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

mal ein dickes petri an die fänger #6

lol 
visland wär ich auch sofort dabei |laola:

beim wichteln is dem martin ein schön stramme barsch ans gummi gegangen.
so 30+ war der schon ...
is aber schon irgendwie komisch mit barschen sonst gab es  mehr fangmeldungen von den gestreiften |kopfkrat

gruß 
 mo


----------



## the doctor (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich weiss wo sie sind!!!!
Was zahlt ihr????  geräuchert, oder gebraten!!!


Ne quatsch....
Ich habe selbst bei den letzten Malen seit Anfang November keinen einzigen Barsch mehr gefangen.Ist schon ein wenig komisch....


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

habe soeben die zusage von Pieter H bekommen das er an unserem wochenende sonntags mit dabei sein wird#6 


tot ziens


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wie eben schon mal erwähnt habe ich mit dem Geert telefoniert und er meinte das auch locker 30 personen in dem haus übernachten können
was jedem klar sein sollte ist das da natürlich keine betten stehen sonder jeder sich mit liege/luftmatratze und schlafsack es sich dort gemütlich macht 

es gibt auch ein pauschalangebot für die durstigen 9 € und soviel trinken wie reinpasst:v  aber dazu später genaueres


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo

Im ernst, ich will eigentlich keine Zander, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht. Im Herbst war das vom Ufer noch ein Zander auf zehn Barsche, aber plötzlich lösen die sich in Luft auf. Ich verstehe ja, das man auf ausgewachsene Vertikalköder wenig Barsch fängt, aber das kleinste, was ich versucht habe war ein 2,5" FinS, das ist so gut wie nichts! Und wo sollen die sich schon rumtreiben, wenn sich die Futterfische sammeln? Sollte man meinen....#d 



> Was zahlt ihr???? geräuchert, oder gebraten!!!


 
Ich tausche gegen Zanderfilet..:q :q :q :q :q :q 

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



> es gibt auch ein pauschalangebot für die durstigen 9 € und soviel trinken wie reinpasst:v


 
OhOh......:q


----------



## Fledi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank,
frag doch den Geert beim nächsten Telefonat mal, was denn das Slippen für die Mitglieder des neuen Angelvereins kostet z.B. für ne Jahreskarte. Ich weiß nämlich auch noch nicht, wo ich im nächsten Jahr meine Vergunnig kaufe (Leo, Bergsma oder auch mal bei einem neuen Verein).
Viele Grüße 
Fledi


----------



## Gunni77 (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo

Haben die Vereine nicht auch immer extra-Gewässer? Warum wird denn da ein neuer Verein gegründet? Klärt mich auf....

Gruß


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wer mehr info haben möchte  zwecks dem HSV Hatenboer kann gerne beim geert suijlen     oder  bei hengelsport  hoekstra anrufen ( nummer per Pn )



tot ziens


----------



## mo jones (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

gut frage ! 
ich raff dat immer noch net so ganz #q
heißt das, dass der verein den zuidplas zum vereinsgewässer macht, und der zuidplas nicht mehr in  den maasplassenpapiere  mit drin ist ? |kopfkrat  und man dann tageskarten braucht falls man nicht dort mitglied ist #c

gruß
 mo


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann hat der geert mir gesagt  das  ausfahrt hafen rechts rum   und links rum  durch die brücke  und da dan ganz durch   vereinsgewässer werden soll  aber bitte  lieber abklähren  da ich das auch nicht so ganz verstanden hatte an den morgen


----------



## svitti (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> freu du dich nur auf Visland
> wir fahren nach de *|supergri |supergri #6 *
> Visland wäre ja bestimmt schöner. Wie der Name ja schon sagt: Fischland!!!
> Dort müssten ja nur Fische leben



Jo ok Marsi ist gut *Vietlanden besser:q*


----------



## Hardy1 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Nochmals hallo zusammen !
Eines muss ich in Bezug auf unsere Zusage noch gerade rücken. 
Wir freuen uns riesig, mit euch zusammen einen Tag auf dem Wasser zu verbringen. Da wir aber relativ grenznah wohnen, werden wir wohl an diesem Tag abends wieder nach Hause fahren.#c 
Was den neuen Angelverein angeht, würde ich gerne mal dort anrufen, wäre also nett, wenn Du Krauthi mir die Telefonnummer mal zusenden könntest.
Danke im vorraus !!

Gruß Hardy


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

morgen jungs|gaehn: 

also wenn jemand was in erfahrung gebracht hat zu dem neuen Verein HSV Hatenboer, kann er das ja mal hier rein setzten oder nen neuen Thread aufmachen, währe auch intresiert. Sind ja nur noch 1 1/2 Wochen dann brauch ich en neues Paket vergunningen und zwar schnell.:q 


 ansonsten wünsche ich Euch schon mal allen ein nettes Fest und nen juten Rutsch.

PS: die sache mit 9€ und #g hört sich doch super an, zumindestens für nach'em hengelen .
also tot ziens en let op drempels


----------



## Hardy1 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ich habe eben mit dem genanten Angelgeschäft in Holland telefoniert. Es denkt, dass alle Genehmigungen incl. Notareintrag usw. in der ersten KW 2006 vorliegen. Dann können die 
Angelpapiere ausgegeben werden, wenn gewünscht, auch direkt die Slippkarte von Hatenboer.
Diese Slippkarte bzw. die Angelpapiere kann man sich auch in Hatenboer abholen. Dort wird 
Anfang 2006 ein neues Angelgeschäft aufgemacht – eine Zweigstelle.
Ob die Mitglieder des ASV Hatenboer Vorteile in Bezug auf den Preis der Slippkarte haben, klärt es noch bis Anfang Januar. 
Auch klärt er, ob die Öffnungszeiten der Slippanlage für Mitglieder erweitert werden, z. b. von 22.00Uhr auf 23.00Uhr – hört sich erstmal ganz gut an.
Die Telefonnummer habe ich; ich werde Anfang 2006 nachfragen und das Ergebnis hier posten.

Gruß Hardy


----------



## Siff-Cop (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hey danke Hardy1


hast du auch nen Preis.|kopfkrat 

Und haben die en Vereins-Gewässer


----------



## Fledi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch heute mit Geert Suijlen telefoniert
Hierbei habe ich in Ergänzung zu dem, was Hardy1 schon berichtet hat,
noch folgendes erfahren:
Der Verein soll wohl HSV Hateboer heißen und ab Januar 2006 eingetragen werden.
Geert wird dann auch die Vergunnig zum gleichen Preis verkaufen wie alle anderen auch (ca. 41.-€).
Für die Mitglieder des Vereins soll es auch möglich sein, innerhalb des Campingplatzes vom Ufer aus zu angeln.
Auf dem Campingplatz kann man ein Zelt aufstellen für 9.-€ pro Nacht
Man kann aber auch in dem Gästehaus schlafen (da wo wir im März drin sind) 
dies kostet dann pro Person 12,50€ pro Nacht.
Das Slippen kostet für die Wintermonate 01.11. – 31.03.  100.-€ und
im  Sommerhalbjahr vom 01.04. - 31.10.  140.-€. Die Jahreskarte demnach 240.-€
Einzelslipkarten kosten, wie bekannt 11,50€
Geert bezeichnet zwar den Südplassen als Vereinsgewässer, aber da kann 
auch weiterhin jeder mit seiner Maasplassenvergunning angeln.
Die Filiale seines Angelgeschäftes im Hafen ist der Container, der 30 m von der Slipanlage entfernt steht.
Mehrmals im Jahr wird er Events veranstalten, die speziell für Angler vorgesehen sind.
Diese sollen in einem Flyer, der alle 14 Tage den Mitglieder zugeschickt wird, veröffentlicht werden.
Da ich nicht genau weiß, ob ich die E-Mail Anschrift, seine Hompage und seine Telefonnummer hier veröffentlichen darf, -er ist schließlich Händler- werde ich sie jedem, der sie haben will, per PN mitteilen. Dem hat er ausdrücklich zugestimmt.
Er freut sich über jeden Anruf.

Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hier mal ein zitat  aus der email  die ich heute bekommen habe   vom geert

Bester Frank,


1. Als ATT die Foto's von dem Haus.

2. Es konnen 30 Leute schlagen bleiben. ( mehrere konnen auch aber dann schlagen sie im Wohraum.)

3. Selbst muss mann mit bringen ein Schlafsack und eine Luchtkissen.

Preisaufgabe:

Ubernachtung € 12,50 p.p. im Outdoorhome.

Ubernachtung im Zelt € 9,00 p.p.

Getrankearrangement im Outdoorhome € 9,00 p.p. , unbegrenst.

Fruhstuckbuffet € 6,00 p.p.

Slipkarte € 11,50 pro boot.

Nach dem Angeln barbeque Complet im Eetcafe € 12,50 p.p.

Oder Schnitzel mit frites und Salat € 10,00 p.p.

Schone Weihnachten und ein gesund 2006.

Ihr musst probieren um beim unseren Angelnverein zu kommen, wir konnen ganz viel machen fur euch. Alles haben wir zusammen liegen : Eetcafe / Slippen / Angelgeschaft / Schlafplatz unsw.
Viele grusse, Geert Suijlen, Eetcafe Hatenboer


----------



## the doctor (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

naja...ich weiss nicht so recht mit dem Verein.....
Ich will mir ja nur das nötigste holen. (z.B. keine Maastrichtvergunning)
Es sollen ja  Veranstaltungen  gemacht werden.
Aber nur aus kommerziellen Grund, denke ich mal....damit man noch einkauft, ißt und trinkt....)#c 
Ich weiss nicht so recht.
Wenn ich mir die Karte beim Bergsma hole kann ich dort noch an den Teichen angeln für 4€ im Jahr, oder so.....


----------



## Gunni77 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo

Das ist ne super Sache für Leute mit weiter Anfahrt, da gibts dann das Rundumpaket. Einfach am Freitag ins Auto setzen, nicht voher einkaufen müssen, da schlafen und ansonsten angeln.......ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das es Angler gibt, für die das genau richtig ist.
Der Vorteil bei anderen Vereinen ist halt meist das eigene Gewässer. Ich habe das zwar dieses Jahr total verpeilt mit der Ruhr in Roermond, aber was solls.....

Gruß


----------



## the doctor (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> . Ich habe das zwar dieses Jahr total verpeilt mit der Ruhr in Roermond, aber was solls.....
> 
> Gruß


wo gibts denn diese Karte und lohnt es sich dort überhaupt zu angeln?????
Ich meine jetzt auf Raubfische, wie Barsch Forelle oder Döbel?
Die Rur müsste dort doch bestimmt überfischt sein? oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Gunni77 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo

Die Karte kann man sich irgendwo besorgen, wenn man im richtigen Verein ist, ich muss da noch mal nachfragen, ich schicke dir dann ne PN. Mit Forellen würde ich da auch nicht ernsthaft rechnen, ansonsten ist das vielleicht eher was zum Stippen. Wenn da Döbel drin wären, das wäre schon super.



> Die Rur müsste dort doch bestimmt überfischt sein?


 
Auf welches Gewässer in der Ecke trifft das nicht zu?

Gruß


----------



## Lachsy (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

marcel, in der Roer sollst du gut Aale fangen können.

die karte sollte uns damals vom verein 4 € kosten

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Gunni77 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Aale? Neeeee.....das muss nicht sein. :v 

Gruß


----------



## Cusack (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Wäre auf jeden Fall dabei,wenn es noch geht.:m 

Gruß Cusack


----------



## krauthi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

klaro Kai   habe dich schon eingetragen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Also jetzt darf mal der Zander Spätzi Danke 
Ich finde den Verein gut und werde auch dort eintreten @ 
Also wer ist noch dabei .


----------



## krauthi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

aktueller stand 20.12.2005


krauthi + boot
krauthis7
the doctor

perch +boot
michael
tobias 22


Fledi + boot
Lucio
gunni 77


angelbaby
micha + boot
angel andy

svitti + boot gemietet (Frissen)
svitti´s vater
kumpel ?

mac gill + boot 
mo jones
siff cop

hardy + boot ( ohne übernachtung im haus )
helmut

maashunter + boot 
kumpel 
henry + boot 
kumpel 
lumpel 

dirk + boot gemietet ( frissen )
patrik
kumpe ?

Peter
+ Moni

cusack + boot

Naish + boot

somit  sind dann 30 personen  für´s outdoorhaus  erreicht

wer jetzt noch mit dabei sein möchte  muss sich dan leider  nach einer anderen schlafmöglichkeit umschauen  oder er kommt auf die reservistenliste  falls jemand absagen solte



Pieter H + boot ( nur sonntags )

gruß krauthi


----------



## Siff-Cop (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> ..................Wenn ich mir die Karte beim Bergsma hole kann ich dort noch an den Teichen angeln für 4€ im Jahr, oder so.....


 


			
				Gunni77 schrieb:
			
		

> .............Das ist ne super Sache für Leute mit weiter Anfahrt, da gibts dann das Rundumpaket. ................


 

das sehe ich genau so und da ich kein Boot habe nütztes mir auch in dieser richtung nicht wirklich. Von daher werde ich wohl meine Papier dieses Jahr auch beim Bergsma holen. 


@Fledi danke für die Info


----------



## krauthis7 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hab hier mal ein paar bilder von der unterkunft zum bootstreffen 3  :m


----------



## krauthis7 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

und hier noch ain paar


----------



## krauthi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

jo danke brüderli 

also jungs das ist das objekt der begierde die untere etage ist der sogenannte wohnraum mit theke und coachs
wer möchte kann an den samstag abend so viel flüssiges zu sich nehmen wie er möchte und das für 9 € ansonsten jedes getränk 1 €

die oberste etage ist ausgebaut als schlafraum wo nun aber leider keinen bilder von mitgeschickt worden sind aber die anfrage läuft noch mal 

rundrum eingezäunt und reichlich platz für die boote aufem hof


ich hoffe es sagt euch so zu


gruß krauthi


----------



## Fledi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hi Frank u. Rolf
sieht ja richtig gemütlich aus.
Ich glaube, da kann man einen richtig langen, feucht-fröhlichen Abend  verbringen, ohne daß man Sehnsucht bekommt, den Schlafsack aufzusuchen.
Ich freu mich schon riesig, die untere Etage mal zu testen.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> wer möchte kann an den samstag abend so viel flüssiges zu sich nehmen wie er möchte und das für 9 € ansonsten jedes getränk 1 €


 
Oh oh, das hört sich wieder gefährlich an...:m 

Ich hab da so ne dunkle Erinnerung, Fi$her sagt mir "Kannst trinken, wir pennen aus", angelbaby mischt mir was und wer reißt mir (mit kopp) vorm sonnenaufgang fast das schirmzelt ab? Meine Bootsbesatzung...|krach: :c 
Zur Strafe habe ich den einzigsten Fisch unsres Kahns gefangen....:m


----------



## krauthi (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wer zu später stunde   dan nicht mehr fähig ist   die treppe noch oben zu benutzen kann dan auch auf der coach übernachten ( ist glaube ich besser als auf einer luftmatratze)


----------



## svitti (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*







_*ICH W*__*ÜNSCHE EUCH FROHE WEINACHTEN UND EIN GESEGNETES FEST.
SVITTI*_


----------



## Angelbaby (25. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hi @ all!!!
Wünsche euch erst einmal allen frohe Weihnachten und hoffe ihr seit alle gut beschenkt worden!!!

Wir sind natürlich auch immer noch dabei!
Die Sache mit dem Verein klingt ja eigentlich ganz gut! Und das Gästehaus ist spitzenmäßig!!!!! Ich denke wir werden auf alle Fälle wieder einen riesen Spaß haben!!!!


----------



## krauthi (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

dank Clarissa (lachsy) ist nun auch die homepage http://www.roermond-bootsangeln.de.vu/wieder auf den neuesten stand und ich werde wieder mal versuchen einige firmen (sponsoren) für uns zu gewinnen 



und schon gehts wieder los 

vielen dank an die firmen die uns wieder so vorbildlich unterstützen 




gruß krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hatte in der PN vergessen zu sagen das ich die Slippgebühr vor weihnachten überwiesen habe,die Bankdaten von Geert ohne Probleme bekommen habe. Gruss Josef


----------



## Hechtangler123 (28. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo,

mal ne Frage macht Ihr dass angeln in Roermond unter euch aus, oder kann man da mitmachen? 

Also ich wäre dabei, wenn es gehen würde!

Gruss vom Niederreihn
Dirk


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Grüß Dich Dirk!

Wir machen nix unter uns aus, hier kann/darf jeder mitmachen der Lust&Zeit hat und n bissel bescheuert ist (siehe Thema "Wichteln in Roermond" vom 18.12. |rolleyes ). 
Du brauchst lediglich die Papiere für Holland (42€ für ein Kalenderjahr) und einen Bootsplatz - hier wird dir aber Frank (Krauthi) sicherlich bei helfen.

LG by Andy


----------



## svitti (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Grüß Dich Dirk!
> 
> Wir machen nix unter uns aus, hier kann/darf jeder mitmachen der Lust&Zeit hat und n bissel bescheuert ist (siehe Thema "Wichteln in Roermond" vom 18.12. |rolleyes ).
> Du brauchst lediglich die Papiere für Holland (42€ für ein Kalenderjahr) und einen Bootsplatz - hier wird dir aber Frank (Krauthi) sicherlich bei helfen.
> ...


----------



## svitti (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

An alle die den noch nicht kennen das ist unser FRANK (*KRAUTHI*) unser
*Butterfahrtorganisator





*


----------



## krauthi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallo hechtangler 123  


PN ist unterwegs 

tot ziens


----------



## krauthis7 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hy hechtangler guckst du hier
http://www.krauthis7.de/index.html


----------



## krauthi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

nun ja  als ob ich es geahnt habe 

der bootsverleih Seidler   vermietet  im märz keine boote zwecks angeln 

habe darauf hin mal  etwas telefoniert und  eine  bessere lösung  für die gefunden   die vor haben ein boot zu mieten

und zwar *Wassersportschule - Watersportschool Frissen, Limburg                                                                        .*

super nette leute  und vorallem  auch preiswert
ein boot  mit platz  für 4-5 personen inklusive benzin  kostet  60 € am tag  oder ein 4 personen  boot   für 50 € am tag 

also wer mieten möchte kann dort gerne anrufen 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

lasst euch nicht von der sasioneröffnung  1 april  stören  das habe ich geregelt  die machen  für uns eine ausnahme und man bekommt  für den 25-26  märz sein boot 


tot ziens


----------



## Hechtangler123 (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hi,

vielen Dank habe soweit alles mit Frank ;-) abgeklärt.
Denke dass wird geil!!! 
Muss nur noch dass Boot chartern, und ab geht die Post:m 
Vielen Dank an alle, dass ihr so nett seid, und besonders für Franks Bemühngen!!:m :m 

Also noch ne Frage wegen den Erlaubnissen, muss man um da zu angeln eine jahreskarte nehmen? Und wenn nicht ,was würde es dann kosten?

Gruß vom Niederreihn
Dirk


----------



## krauthi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

es gibt nur jahreskarten (verguinning)  komplett liegt die so um die 40 € und sind auch in hatenboer  zu bekommen 


tot ziens


----------



## krauthi (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

seite 1  ist nun  auf den aktuellen stand


tot ziens


----------



## svitti (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*








WÜNSCHT EUCH SVITTI


----------



## Cusack (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Wünsche Euch allen einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr. Das wir kommendes Jahr viel Spass hier im Board und auf dem Wasser haben werden.



Gruß Kai


----------



## krauthi (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ich wünsche euch allen ein erfolgreiches/fischreiches jahr 




Feiert schön und lasst es ordentlich Krachen 


euer Butterfahrtenorganisator


----------



## krauthi (1. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

damit der abend in dem outdoorhaus auch so richtig gemütlich wird stifte ich noch eine große chipsbox und salzstangen 



tot ziens


----------



## Peter70 (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo
jemand hier der noch 2 Plätze auf seinem Boot frei hat?#c
Kosten werden selbstverständlich geteilt.
Gruss Moni & Peter


----------



## krauthi (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallo Peter und Moni

habe euch  mal mit in die liste der teilnehmer aufgenommen

das mit dem bootsplatz werden wir schon hinbekommen 

falls ihr aber eins mieten möchtet    geht das natürlich auch 


gruß frank


----------



## krauthi (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

aktueller stand 03.01.2006


krauthi + boot
krauthis7
the doctor

perch +boot (ohne übernachtung im haus )
michael ( ohne übernachtung im haus )
tobias 22


Fledi + boot
Lucio
gunni 77


angelbaby
micha + boot
angel andy

svitti + boot gemietet (Frissen)
svitti´s vater
kumpel ?

mac gill + boot 
mo jones
siff cop

hardy + boot ( ohne übernachtung im haus )
helmut

maashunter + boot 
kumpel 
henry + boot 
kumpel 
lumpel 


Peter
+ Moni
Wedaufischer ?

cusack + boot

Naish + boot

somit sind dann 30 personen für´s outdoorhaus erreicht

wer jetzt noch mit dabei sein möchte muss sich dan leider nach einer anderen schlafmöglichkeit umschauen oder er kommt auf die reservistenliste falls jemand absagen solte



Pieter H + boot ( nur sonntags )

gruß krauthi


----------



## Hardy1 (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen !
Weiß jemand, ob es etwas Neues in Sachen ASV Harenboer gibt? Mich würde interessieren, ob der Verkauf der Angelpapiere schon begonnen hat und wieviele hier aus dem Board sich entschlossen haben, dort Mitglied zu werden.

Danke #h 

Gruß  Hardy


----------



## krauthi (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

habe leider noch nichts gehört  aber ich kann die gerne mal eine tel.nr per pn geben wo du nachfragen kannst


----------



## Angelbaby (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@Frank:

Kannst Du mir die Nr. auch mal schicken??? Wir wollten uns die Papiere nämlich evtl auch da holen. Danke!!!#h


----------



## the doctor (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hey Diana...

siehst leicht beschwippst aus auf dem Foto


----------



## Angelbaby (8. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Na Marcellchen, wie kommste denn auf sowas????? ;+ :m


----------



## Spinny (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hi @ all!#h 

Die Papiere gibt es schon! Habe meine am Samstag 07.01 geholt.(Beim shop in Kerkrade).

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hardy1 (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Spinny schrieb:
			
		

> Hi @ all!#h
> 
> Die Papiere gibt es schon! Habe meine am Samstag 07.01 geholt.(Beim shop in Kerkrade).
> 
> Gruß Alex



Hallo Alex.

Wir hatten vor, heute nach Merick zu fahren, um bei ihm im Angelshop die 
Papiere zu holen. Ich habe dort vorab angerufen, um zu erfahren, ob sie auch 
geöffnet haben. Er sagte mir, die Papiere werden erst ab nächste Woche 
Dienstag zu kaufen sein - und zuächst auch nur bei ihm. Später dann können 
diese auch direkt in Hatenböer in dem neuen Laden gekauft werden.
Ich weiss nicht, welche Papiere Du gekauft hast, aber es werden vermutlich 
keine Angelpapiere vom ASV Hatenboer sein.

Gruß Hardy


----------



## krauthi (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

es sind noch 4 plätze im outdoorhaus   frei

und eins kann ich euch jetzt schon mitteilen      bis jetzt habe ich wieder tolle sachpreise   für die tombola  zusammen bekommen 


tot ziens


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank

ich denke bei mir sind noch 2 leude dabei, mein Bruder und noch ne Freund,
werde morgen bescheid geben ob sie auch dabei sind.

ich freu mich jetzt schon.
Ich denke dann werde ich mir ein Boot mit meinen Jungs bei Frissen mieten.

@Svitti:
du hast bei Frissen ein Boot gemietet? Welches? und geht das auch über die 2 Tage das man das dann übernacht hat???
Danke


----------



## Siff-Cop (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank

also bei mir ist jetzt noch 1 Kumpel dabei, mein Bruder muß sich noch erkundigen wie es mi'm Studium aussieht wegen Klausuren usw.........
wenn er bescheid weiß ob er kann und noch en Platz frei ist kommt er auch mit.

Also Siff-Cop +  Freund


danke


----------



## krauthi (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

alles klar dirk   ist notiert

ach ja   wer bis dato noch kein bootsplatz sicher hat     folgender vorschlag 
setzt euch untereinander in verbindung  und versucht  ein boot zu mieten  

bei  der bootsschule Frissen    gibt es noch boote zu mieten 


gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

nach dem ich heute noch mals mit Geert gemailt habe habe ich nun neue info´s für euch 

die einslippgebühren belaufen sich pro tag und sind auch gestiegen gegenüber 2005 
kostet nun 12 € 
das heißt wer samstag und sonntag dort einslippen möchte muss 24 € berappen 
frühstücksbuffe beläuft sich auf 6 € und ich muss eine woche vorher wissen wer an dem sonntag morgen das angebot annehmen möchte 
die anderen preise sind ja bekannt und haben sich auch nicht geändert
( übernachtung 12,50 € getränke je 1 € oder allinklusive für 9 €

die preise in der kantine sind ja auch landesüblich normal 

das outdoorhaus ist 5 min mit dem auto entfernt und liegt auf der straße die wir alle kennen  ( ich sach nur rote lampen usw )


tot ziens 

Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> das outdoorhaus ist 5 min mit dem auto entfernt und liegt auf der straße die wir alle kennen  ( ich sach nur rote lampen usw )
> 
> 
> tot ziens
> ...



owei....auf der roten Meile|uhoh:

Ja dann.......nehmt mal lieber etwas mehr Geld mit:q:q


----------



## krauthi (18. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

samstag abend wenn wir das outdoorhaus übernommen haben kommt auf das tor zur straße hin eine dicke kette drauf  
oder es werden fussfesseln verteilt#6 

möchte ja nicht  das wir  sonntags morgens   da  jemanden  von der spielwiese hohlen müssen |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## krauthis7 (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

oder wir stellen martin mit dem roten ....an der strasse und kassieren geld |kopfkrat


----------



## svitti (19. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@Rolf du wirst schon nächsten Monat für uns Schaffen Aber Ohne alles 
aber dein Leder Klamotten kannst du ja ruhig mitnähmen .
was meinst du was wirfür dich geld kasieren


----------



## krauthi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

aktueller stand 21.01.2006


*teilnehmerliste*

_*krauthi + boot*_
_*krauthis7*_
_*the doctor*_

_*perch +boot*_
_*michael*_
_*tobias 22*_


_*Fledi + boot*_
_*Lucio*_
_*gunni 77*_


_*angelbaby*_
_*micha + boot*_
_*angel andy*_

_*svitti + boot gemietet (Frissen)*_
_*svitti´s vater*_
_*kumpel ?*_

_*mac gill + boot *_
_*mo jones*_
_*siff cop*_
_*kumpel von siff-cop*_
_*Wedaufischer ? ;+ *_
_*Peter ?;+ *_
_*Moni ?;+ *_

_*hardy + boot ( ohne übernachtung im haus )*_
_*helmut*_

_*maashunter + boot *_
_*kumpel *_
_*henry + boot *_
_*kumpel *_
_*kumpel *_


_*cusack + boot*_

_*Naish + boot*_
_*paetzfischer*_

_*Guidingmaster + boot*_

_*Pieter H + boot ( nur sonntags )*_


_*MITBRINGSEL : #6 *_

_*krauthi Chipsbox+Salzstangen*_
_*Fledi  .  ein paar dosen Erdnüsse*_
_*?*_
_*?*_
_*?*_
_*?*_



_*vielen dank an diese Firmen die uns bei der Tombola unterstützen#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #r #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 *_

*osCommerce*

*Welkom op de website van Suijlen Sport Service*

*RIESENBLINKER Rheinhard Seggewiss*


*der-angler | shop*


*http://www.gigafisch.de/*


*US Bait and Tackle Shop - Home*


*myBait.de "Der Shop für Vertikalkunstköder"*


*Willkommen bei TheJigMaster*


*www.angel-profis.de - Der Webshop für Profi-Angelzubehör*


*http://stores.ebay.at/Angler-505*



*http://www.angler-oase.de/*


*MDS-Fishingworld.de - Angelzubehör wie Kunstköder,Rollen,Schnüre,Ruten,Bekleidung*


*www.gt-angelshop.com*


*Spöket.net Spoeket Spöket Wobbler Spinner Zykaden Nils Master Myran Lawson Sportex*


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Moin Leute,
bin auf der suche nach einem Boot (auch defekt),
wenn ich es schaffe,dann werde ich auch mal kommen!!!

Aber ich hoffe für euch,das nicht Deutschland gegen Holland spielt an diesem Wochenende!!!!!  grins........

Bis dann und ein schönes WE !
Gruß Dirk


----------



## guidingmaster (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> bin auf der suche nach einem Boot (auch defekt),
> wenn ich es schaffe,dann werde ich auch mal kommen!!!
> 
> ...


 
Holland Deutschland is auch immer |krach: 
Aber die hollandische hooligans haben keine boote!
Wen man aufem wasser bleibt ist alles safe:m :q   :m 
Und nach dem spiel sol es wieder los gehen#g 

gruss, Marco


----------



## Mac Gill (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				TestsiegerNRW schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> bin auf der suche nach einem Boot (auch defekt),
> wenn ich es schaffe,dann werde ich auch mal kommen!!!
> 
> ...




schau mal hier -> ich verkaufe mein altertümchen...>>Angelboot<<


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Krauthi, du fängst ja an wie beim letzten mal....|uhoh: 

Wir kommen ja dann wieder vor lauter Verloserei und anschließender Katalogblätter/Fachsimpelei (schlimm fürn Geldbeutel...:c #d ) nicht mehr zum angeln!!! 

ganz im Ernst: #r #6 #v 

LG by Andy


----------



## krauthi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

keine bange  andy    diesmal wird die verlosung erst am abend stattfinden  so das jeder noch vorher genügend zeit hat   seine köder zu  baden


tot ziens


----------



## krauthi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

aber nun leider ein wichtiges anliegen

ich muss eine woche vorher  die persohnenanzahl   durchgeben die auch  sonntags   gemütlich frühstücken möchten

deshalb meine bitte mir  entweder hier oder per PN mitzuteilen  wer an dem sonntag  frühstücken möchte 

das selbe gilt auch für die übernachtung im outdoorhaus 

also  eine woche vorher muss ich   bescheid wissen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Frühstücksliste für sonntag den 26 märz ( 6 € )

Krauthi

krauthis 7

Fledi

martin

martins vater

kumpel ( 50 % )

maashunter

henry

kumpel

kumpel

kumpel


----------



## the doctor (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Krauthi:

*Postfach der PN`s leeren!!!!!:m*


----------



## Fledi (21. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank
Also ich penn im Outdoorhaus (wenn ich nicht wegen Schnarchen raus geworfen werde|schlafen #u) und bin auch beim Frühstück dabei.
Gruße Fledi


----------



## marca (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Jungs,
ich war gestern mal kurzfristig mit dem Mo zum Fischeärgern los.
Mo wollte sich wohl schonmal fürs Bootstreffen einangeln, hat aber mal,wie fast immer,nur seine Köderbox geleert.
Da ich ja leider nicht am Treffen teilnehme, wollte ich Euch aber trotzdem eine kleine Vorgabe in puncto Barsch geben!
Also, ich will hoffen, dass Ihr den beim Treffen toppen könnt!
Wenn nicht, auch egal!!hehe!!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

UFF!!!|uhoh: #6 #6 #6 

GLÜCKWUNSCH!!! Maße?

Hammer...*träum* :l


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

woouuuwww nicht schlecht dein fang ! dickes petri !


----------



## mo jones (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ahoi ! 
50 cm han isch  selbst jemässen :q
echte wuchtbrummer ...
.
.
.
ich bin beim Mac Gill auf dem boot "eingeteilt", und er sein boot verkaufen will und nicht weiß ob es bis zum treffen noch da ist. 

hat jemand ggf. noch ein plätzchen für mich frei ;+

@frank: pennen werd ich mit euch in der bude, frühstück werd ich mir wohl selber was mitbringen.
wie sieht es denn allgemein mit der verpflegung am samstagabend aus ? 


gruß
 mo


----------



## Fledi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Au Banan,
is dat ein Fisch,
mein  größter Barsch war 48 cm, aber der top ja alles, was ich bisher gesehen habe.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein dickes "Petri".
Gruß Fledi.


----------



## marca (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Keine Angst, mo!
Die alte Karre wird der McGill bis zum Bootstreffen nie und nimmer an den Mann gebracht haben!!
Da muss schon Sommer und gute Laune sein um einen abnehmer zu finden!!

Wie mo schon sagt; 50 cm(von mo gemessen!!) und sauschwer!
Keine Ahnung wieviel genau.
Die Mutti war meiner Meinung schon voll Laich und musste also zurück zum Babymachen!


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				marca schrieb:
			
		

> Wie mo schon sagt; 50 cm(von mo gemessen!!) und sauschwer!
> Keine Ahnung wieviel genau.
> Die Mutti war meiner Meinung schon voll Laich und musste also zurück zum Babymachen!


 
Statt als Trophäe mitzunehmen releast, auch noch ohne Wiegeprozedur!
Das gibt ein Bier Deiner Wahl!
#6 #6 #6


----------



## krauthi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> ahoi !
> 
> hat jemand ggf. noch ein plätzchen für mich frei ;+
> 
> ...


naja  das mit  dem bootsplatz   müssen wir noch klären 

zu verpflegung  samstags abends  sei gesagt das wir nach dem angeln   noch in die kantine   zu geert gehen und da  die speisekarte von oben bis unten  durchprobieren werden   und danach ab zum outdoorhaus  wo dan auch die verlosung   und der  gemütliche teil das abend s sein wird
und sonntags  kann wenn möchte   bei geert gefrühstückt werden     um danach   wieder  aufs wasser zu können 

tot ziens 
krauthi


----------



## krauthi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@ marca

dickes petri zu diesem prachexemplar

und #6   das  dieser barsch   für Nachwuchs  sorgen darf 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## marca (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Danke für die Blumen!
Die Barschdame hat aber auch nur Glück gehabt.
Mo hatte wohl gestern "Hühnchenbrusttag"!!
Ansonsten wäre es für die Kleine wohl noch mal eng geworden.


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ja ja der mo -@ mo ess mehr fastfood


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Mensch Marca
:m wußte garnicht das da unten ein AKW Unglück pasiert ist.

Super Fisch#6


----------



## marca (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ich war gestern das erste mal an dieser Stelle!!
Muss wohl ein Unterwasser-AKW sein??!!
Direkt neben uns wurde ein Schiff mit Kohle beladen.
Vielleicht hat der Radau die Fischlis muntergemacht??!
Ansonsten bin ich mir echt untreu geworden; habe den Barsch nicht auf weißen Twister gefangen, sondern auf einen weißen Kopyto mit schwarzem Rücken.


----------



## krauthi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

*MITBRINGSEL : #6 *

_*krauthi .Chipsbox+Salzstangen*_
_*Fledi . ein paar dosen erdnüsse*_
_*angelandy paprikaecken*_
_*Svitti Flips*_
_*Krauthis7 salsstangen und chips*_
_*Maashunter    dipps (knofi )*_
*?*
*?*
*?*
*?*


----------



## Fledi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hi Frank,
wenn Du schon soooo fragst?!?
Ich bringe ein paar Dosen Erdnüsse mit.
Herzliche Grüße
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

is notiert#6


----------



## AngelAndy20 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Paprikaecken
und...
weiße Kopytos mit schwarzem Rücken :m


----------



## krauthi (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Paprikaecken ( ist das die Eifelspezailmischung ??? )
> und...
> weiße Kopytos mit schwarzem Rücken ( und  dazu den salzadipp  ) :m


 

alles klaro andy  



tot ziens


----------



## svitti (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Also ich holle Flips
@Marca Toller Barsch Glückwünsch ich bin der nähste
Der Zander Spätzi.

Echt der ist dir Gelungen


----------



## krauthis7 (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ich bring salzstangen und chips mit


----------



## Maashunter (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank,bei soviel salzigem werd ich mal die dazugehörenden Dips besorgen sprich knobbi und so .Hatte jemand was von küssen gesagt oder roten Laternen am Outdorhaus.Gruß Josef


----------



## krauthi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

seite 1  ist nun auf den aktuellen neuesten stand 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## TestsiegerNRW (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Hardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen !
> Weiß jemand, ob es etwas Neues in Sachen ASV Harenboer gibt? Mich würde interessieren, ob der Verkauf der Angelpapiere schon begonnen hat und wieviele hier aus dem Board sich entschlossen haben, dort Mitglied zu werden.
> 
> Danke #h
> ...



Hallo Hardy,
klär mich doch mal auf um welche Papiere es sich handelt?
Für Holland?
Und sind sie da günstiger?

Danke!!!!

Gruß Dirk
(Reis:Viersen)|wavey:


----------



## krauthi (26. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallo testsieger 
es geht sich da um die aktuellen paieren  von holland sprich die grote verguinning  mit der sportvisakte  und der karte für die maasplassen  bei roermond 
der ASV hatenboer  ist ein neugergründerter  verrein  wo man all diese unterlagen auch bekommen kann   preislich gesehen    genau wie bei den anderen auch  aber in hatenboer hast du dan alles direkt   vor der türe sozusagen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank,als wir uns vor 14 Tagen auf den Maasplassen getroffen hatten und darüber gesprochen hatten das mein Echolot (X135) bei Kälte von innen beschlägt,Nahm ich es einfach mal mit zur Bootmesse Düsseldorf wo ich es bei Leo`s Angelladen in Halle 2 letztes Jahr gekauft hatte. Ich erklärte Leo das Problem und er ging gleich mit mir zu den Händlern Think Big ,die erklärten mir das es zu soeinem Fehler 2%bei einer Serie kommen kann,er nahm mein Gerät zurück und ich bekomme ein neues Gerät,und hoffe das dieses nicht beschlägt.Ich habe dann bei dem Händler gleich eine Dvd über die anwendung der Lowrance geräte speziell fürs X135 gekauft .  Gruß Josef


----------



## AngelAndy20 (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Habe letzte Woche meine Papiere bekommen, bin jetzt im ASV Hatenboer - wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab is Hecht ab März zu - korreckt?|kopfkrat 
Habe mir aber jetzt auch ne richtige Vertikalrute zugelegt, Rozemeijer Jointed Vertikal Casting 1,95m 15gr. als Multiausführung, geht aber auch mit meiner Mitchell 308x super (bestens ausbalanciert) da man gezwungen ist seinen Zeigefinger am Blank zu haben - schade auch...:m  (is vonner Boot vom Leo, 50 Tacken und sie war mein)
LG by Andy


----------



## krauthi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

dan ma glückwunsch Andy   zu deiner rute 

ja du hast recht der hecht  hat schon ab dem 1. märz schonzeit   aber der zander ist offen bis zum 1 april   wo auch ab dan nicht mehr mit kunstköder geangelt werden darf

jetzt muss nur noch das eis  von den plassen verschwinden und du kannst deine neue rute   einweihen 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (29. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Maashunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frank,als wir uns vor 14 Tagen auf den Maasplassen getroffen hatten und darüber gesprochen hatten das mein Echolot (X135) bei Kälte von innen beschlägt,Nahm ich es einfach mal mit zur Bootmesse Düsseldorf wo ich es bei Leo`s Angelladen in Halle 2 letztes Jahr gekauft hatte. Ich erklärte Leo das Problem und er ging gleich mit mir zu den Händlern Think Big ,die erklärten mir das es zu soeinem Fehler 2%bei einer Serie kommen kann,er nahm mein Gerät zurück und ich bekomme ein neues Gerät,und hoffe das dieses nicht beschlägt.Ich habe dann bei dem Händler gleich eine Dvd über die anwendung der Lowrance geräte speziell fürs X135 gekauft . Gruß Josef


 
das hört sich doch gut an Josef   finde ich eine faire sache   das du das problemlos eingetauscht bekommst 
habe das selbe problem auch  mit meinem   X 135   aber ein umtausch ist ausgeschlossen   da ich es ja privat gekauft habe  

es gibt hier im board einen link  zu den lowrance echoloten   wo du auch eine Demoprogramm  vom   X135 runterladen kannst  

ist eine feine sache   da kannste einstellungen zu hause am rechner  testen 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69452

kleiner hinweis in eigener sache  #6 


tot ziens


Krauthi


----------



## thefish (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

... wollte nur mal "hallo" sagen!

Grüße #h


----------



## krauthi (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallo Thorsten     schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen 



tot ziens


----------



## krauthis7 (1. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

nnaaa gibts dich auch noch  #h #h #h


----------



## thefish (2. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ihr wisst ja, ich bin nicht so der Winterangler.
Aber im Sommer bin ich wieder voll am Start!
Außerdem habe ich in diesem Winter ungewöhnlich viel zu tun. 

Haut rein!


----------



## krauthi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

*aktuelle teilnehmerliste 13,02,2006*

_*krauthi + boot*_
_*krauthis7*_
_*the doctor*_

_*perch +boot*_
_*michael*_
_*tobias 22*_


_*Fledi + boot*_
_*Lucio*_
_*gunni 77*_


_*angelbaby*_
_*micha + boot*_
_*angel andy*_

_*svitti + boot gemietet (Frissen)*_
_*svitti´s vater*_
_*kumpel *_
_*Mo Jones*_

_*mac gill + boot *_
_*siff cop*_
_*kumpel von siff-cop*_


_*hardy + boot ( ohne übernachtung im haus )*_
_*helmut*_

_*maashunter + boot *_
_*kumpel *_
_*henry + boot *_
_*kumpel *_
_*kumpel *_


_*cusack + boot*_
_*Peter*_
_*Moni*_

_*Naish + boot*_
_*paetzfischer*_

_*Guidingmaster + boot*_

_*thomas Lang + boot*_

_*Pieter H + boot ( nur sonntags )*_


_*MITBRINGSEL :*_

_*krauthi .Chipsbox+Salzstangen*_
_*Fledi . ein paar dosen erdnüsse*_
_*angelandy paprikaecken*_
_*Svitti Flips*_
_*Krauthis7 salsstangen und chips*_
_*Maashunter dipps (knofi )*_
*?*
*?*
*?*
*?*


----------



## krauthi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

noch 6 wochen    und dan  wirds hoffentlich  ein geniales  boardertreffen in roermornd


eins vorab noch   es wird meinerseits das letzte bootstreffen in dieser art (verlosung usw )sein  und ich hoffe wir werden alle  eine Megaspaß an diesem wochenende haben 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Fledi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

He Frank,
was ist los? Gehst Du nach der nach der Devise "wenn`s am schönsten ist soll man aufhören"? Oder macht es Dir keinen Spass mehr, für uns den Butterfahrtenorganisator zu spielen? Ich fände das sehr traurig. 
Ich denke, man könnte sich ja auch so an den Maasseen treffen, ohne Verlosung und grosse Organisation. Vielleicht überlegst Du es Dir ja noch mal.
Herzliche Grüße
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

keine bange   ich bleibe euch natürlich erhalten   und das mit der Devise 
wenns am schönsten ist  ....... usw  kann schon stimmen 

klaro wird es auch weiterhin treffen  mit euch geben und den spaß mit euch kan mir niemand nehmen   das einzigste was  es nach dem bootstreffen nicht mehr geben wird  das ist die sache sponsoring und verlosung 
und mein neues boot  werdet ihr ja auch bald sehen können 


tot ziens

Krauthi


----------



## Fledi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Na dann bin ich aber beruhigt.
Auf das Sponsoring kann ich gut verzichten. Nicht aber auf den Spass mit Euch allen.
Bis dann
Fledi


----------



## svitti (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Fledi schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann bin ich aber beruhigt.
> Auf das Sponsoring kann ich gut verzichten. Nicht aber auf den Spass mit Euch allen.
> Bis dann
> Fledi



Wir sind alle noch jung Fledi wir werden uns immer sehen und auf den Treffen mit euch allen will ich auch nicht verzichten .

Aber jetzt Freue ich mich schon am Freitag endlich ist es soweit Vlietlande wir kommen #:#:#:#:#:#a#a#a#a#a|jump:


----------



## Fledi (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hei Martin,
ich wäre ja gerne mitgekommen am Freitag, aber leider muß ich arbeiten.
Ich hoffe aber, daß ich von allen Teilnehmer super Berichte sehen werde und wehe, es kommt einer als "Schneider" nach Hause. Der muß dann zu Hause zur Strafe angeln bis er es kann (ich gehe ja Gott sei dank nicht mit).
Viel Spass und viele dicke  Fische
wünscht Euch Fledi


----------



## svitti (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Fledi schrieb:
			
		

> Hei Martin,
> ich wäre ja gerne mitgekommen am Freitag, aber leider muß ich arbeiten.
> Ich hoffe aber, daß ich von allen Teilnehmer super Berichte sehen werde und wehe, es kommt einer als "Schneider" nach Hause. Der muß dann zu Hause zur Strafe angeln bis er es kann (ich gehe ja Gott sei dank nicht mit).
> Viel Spass und viele dicke  Fische
> wünscht Euch Fledi





@ Fledi ich denke der Rolf (Sissi) und Der Marcel (Süchtiger) die werden woll nichts fangen den ich und Frank brauchen ja zwei tuchtige Damen in der Küche .
Aber Frank und ich denke mal schon das wir was Fangen .

Danke dir Fledi#6


----------



## the doctor (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				svitti schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fledi ich denke der Rolf (Sissi) und Der Marcel (Süchtiger) die werden woll nichts fangen den ich und Frank brauchen ja zwei tuchtige Damen in der Küche .
> Aber Frank und ich denke mal schon das wir was Fangen .
> 
> Danke dir Fledi#6



moooooooment !!!!!! Martin......von mir war nie die Rede:m
Du wirst unser Hausmann sein:q

Das die nächsten Bootsstreffen nicht genau so werden können, wie das letzte und das jetzige ist mir klar
Irgendwann muss es ja auch mal gut sein mit den Preisen
Wir wollen unsere Sponsoren ja nicht in den Ruin treiben


----------



## krauthi (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

um dieses  Bootstreffen unvergesslich zu machen bitte ich euch   bringt  videocameras mit  damit alles festgehalten werden kann

kumpel/boardie  Perch  wird uns daraus eine dvd  basteln  die dan auch   irgendwann unsere enkel anschauen können 



tot ziens


Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> kumpel/boardie  Perch  wird uns daraus eine dvd  basteln  die dan auch   irgendwann unsere enkel anschauen können
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enkel????? Ich habe noch nicht mal Kinder:m


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe noch nicht mal Kinder


 
Ich will auch garkeine!!! Ich kann mein Geld auch sinnvoller ausgeben...:m


----------



## svitti (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Achtung Achtung ich habe noch eine Person die mitfahren will 
und dan währen wir aber zur 4 auf den boot und der murat muß auch mit 
Frank geht das oder nicht brauche dringend eine antwort


----------



## krauthi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

klaro  

martin wenn man will geht alles   werde schon ein plätzchen   finden


tot ziens


----------



## Angelbaby (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen!!!!

Ähm, ja, also..... Aufgrund der "Umstände"|supergri  in denen ich mich zur Zeit befinde, hab ich mir überlegt das ich an dem Treffen leider nicht mitmachen werde. Mach mir einfach zu viel Sorgen das da was passieren könnte...

Aber, anstelle von mir kommt der Mo Jones mit zu Micha aufs Boot. Dann ist das Problemchen auch aus der Welt geschafft!!!#h 

Also macht viele Bilder und Filmchen, damit ich dann zu Haus auch was davon hab!!!!!|supergri


----------



## mo jones (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

nabend 
na dann erst mal |schild-g   euch beiden !!! 

somit wär ja dann alles geklärt bzgl. mit wem ich dann auf dem wasser unterwegs sein werde 

endlich wieder in ruhe schlafen :q

gruß 
 mo


----------



## perch (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@angelbaby#h

das wird wohl der fang eures lebens...
herzlichen glückwunsch und alles gute vom perch:m


----------



## Fledi (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Diana, Hallo Micha,
Glückwunsch von ganzem Herzen.
Ich bin echt platt. Wird sicher ein überirdischer Angler (bei den Eltern)
Liebe Grüße
Fledi


----------



## krauthis7 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

siehste geht doch glückwunsch


----------



## AngelAndy20 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Auch hier nochmal Glückwunsch Diana!!

aber...



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> kommt der Mo Jones mit zu Micha aufs Boot.


 
jetzt muss ich Schiß haben nachher in Australien zu stranden weil Mo mal kurz nach Hause wollte...|supergri #h


----------



## the doctor (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch hier nochmal Glückwunsch Diana!!
> 
> aber...
> 
> ...



pack auch zusätzlich für den Mo noch was zum Essen ein,....sonst quängelt er und hört nicht mehr auf


----------



## svitti (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Glückwunsch Diana und Micha weiter so:m


----------



## thefish (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Angelbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!!!!
> 
> Ähm, ja, also..... Aufgrund der "Umstände"|supergri in denen ich mich zur Zeit befinde, hab ich mir überlegt das ich an dem Treffen leider nicht mitmachen werde. Mach mir einfach zu viel Sorgen das da was passieren könnte...
> 
> ...


 
Ach das war das unruhige Zelt beim 2. Bootstreffen! |supergri 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Angelbaby (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Ach das war das unruhige Zelt beim 2. Bootstreffen! |supergri


 

Neeeeeeeeeeeee, neeeeeeeeeeee, neeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:q :q :q 
Das kommt schon rein rechnerisch nicht hin!!!:q 

Danke an alle für die Glückwünsche!!!#h


----------



## guidingmaster (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

für kleinanzeigen haben wir ein unterforum

mfg Lachsy (mod)


----------



## Gunni77 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo



> Neeeeeeeeeeeee, neeeeeeeeeeee, neeeeeeeeeeeee!!!:q :q :q
> Das kommt schon rein rechnerisch nicht hin!!!:q


 
 ne ne netter Versuch#d :q :q :q 

Trotzdem einen herzlichen Glückwunsch

Gruß


----------



## krauthi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

soooooooooo   jetzt sind es noch  4 wochen    
aus diesem grund habe ich mal die aktuelle liste   bearbeitet

*aktuelle teilnehmerliste  22.02.2006

krauthi + boot
krauthis7


perch +boot
michael
tobias 22


Fledi + boot
Lucio
gunni 77

micha + boot
angel andy
mo Jones

svitti + boot gemietet (Frissen)
svitti´s vater
kumpel 
kumpel

mac gill + boot 
siff cop
kumpel von siff-cop


hardy + boot ( ohne übernachtung im haus )
helmut

maashunter + boot 
kumpel 
henry + boot 
kumpel 
kumpel 


cusack + boot
Peter
Moni

Naish + boot
paetzfischer

Guidingmaster + boot
the doctor

thomas Lang + boot

Pieter H + boot ( nur sonntags )


MITBRINGSEL :

krauthi .Chipsbox+Salzstangen*
_*Fledi . ein paar dosen erdnüsse*_
_*angelandy paprikaecken*_
_*Svitti Flips*_
_*Krauthis7 salsstangen und chips*_
_*Maashunter dipps (knofi )*_
*?*
*?*
*?*
*?*



*vielen dank an diese Firmen die uns bei der Tombola unterstützen*


----------



## krauthi (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Frühstücksliste für sonntag den 26 märz ( 6 € )

Krauthi

krauthis 7

Fledi

martin

martins vater

kumpel 

kumpel

maashunter

henry

kumpel

kumpel

kumpel


wer   an dem sonntag   noch mit zum frühstücken ins hatenboer cafe  kommen möchte   
muss sich  spätestens eine woche vorher bei mir melden   zwecks voranmeldung


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo,
gute Info für mich -> schlechte Info fürs treffen -> ich habe mein Boot verkauft. Werde mich demnächst Nordseetauglich vergrößern...

Muß mich jetzt nach einem Platz, bzw. nach einem Leihboot umschauen für das treffen.

Also, wer hat noch nen Platz?
Oder wer möchte zusammen ein Boot mieten?


----------



## krauthi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallo Mac gill 

 glückwunsch    das es doch noch geklappt hat   mit deinem verkauf 
 melde dich mal   bei siff cop ( + kumpel )   die hatten   vor sich ein boot zu mieten  wenn  es nicht klappen sollte mit einem platz 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wie ihr ja wisst muss ich in drei wochen der Gerd telefonisch mitteilen wer was an dem wochenende haben möchte deshalb mache ich hier mal eine detailierte liste wo sich bitte jeder noch mal äußert was er haben möchte (falls er nicht schon so eingetragen ist )

werde am 18 märz beim gerd anrufen


einslippen ( 12 € pro tag )

krauthi*+ boot*
_*perch +boot*_
_*Fledi + boot*_
_*micha + boot*_
_*hardy + boot *_
_*maashunter + boot *_
_*henry + boot *_
_*cusack + boot*_
_*Naish + boot*_
Gpsjunkie+ boot ( nur sonntags )


übernachten im outdoorhaus (12,50 € )

krauthi
_*krauthis7*_
_*tobias 22*_
_*Fledi *_
_*Lucio*_
_*gunni 77*_
_*micha *_
_*angel andy*_
_*mo Jones*_
_*svitti *_
_*svitti´s vater*_
_*kumpel *_
_*kumpel*_
_*mac gill *_
_*kumpel von siff-cop*_
_*maashunter *_
_*Jochen*_
_*henry *_
_*cusack *_
_*Peter*_
_*Moni*_
_*the doctor*_
*Hanselle*




getränke all inklusive im outdoorhaus ( 9 € )

krauthi
angelandy
Fledi
Cusack
maashunter
Jochen
henry
micha
mac gill
tobias 22
hardy
svitti
kumpel
kumpel
Haselle



sonntags frühstück ( 6 € )

krauthi
krauthis 7
Fledi
martin
martins vater
kumpel 
josef
henry
Jochen
hardy
angelandy
Cusack
micha
marcel
mac gill
perch
michael
gpsjunkie
kumpel
tobias 22
peter
moni
gunni 77
svitti
vater
kumpel
kumpel
Hanselle


aktuelle teilnehmerliste ( 25.02.2006 )

*krauthi + boot*
_*krauthis7*_


_*perch +boot *_
_*michael*_
_*tobias 22*_


_*Fledi + boot*_
_*Lucio*_
_*gunni 77*_

_*micha + boot*_
_*angel andy*_
_*mo Jones*_

_*svitti + boot gemietet (Frissen)*_
_*svitti´s vater*_
_*kumpel *_
_*kumpel*_

_*kumpel von siff-cop ???*_


_*hardy + boot *_
_*mac gill*_

_*maashunter + boot *_
_*Jochen ( von leo)*_
*kumpel*

_*henry + boot *_
*Hanselle*


_*cusack + boot*_
_*Peter*_
_*Moni*_

_*Naish + boot ( nur samstags )*_

Gpsjunkie+ boot ( nur sonntags )
+ kumpel 

_*Guidingmaster + boot*_
_*the doctor*_

_*thomas Lang + boot*_
*(vieleicht noch ein platz frei )*

_*Pieter H + boot ( nur sonntags )*_




ich bitte jeden schon mal vorab selber auszurechnen was er am samstag zu bezahlen hat damit es dan zügig aufs wasser gehen kann 


*MITBRINGSEL :*

_*krauthi .Chipsbox+Salzstangen*_
_*Fledi . ein paar dosen erdnüsse*_
_*angelandy paprikaecken*_
_*Svitti Flips*_
_*Krauthis7 salsstangen und chips*_
_*Maashunter dipps (knofi )*_
*micha paprika ecken und flips*
*peter+moni Knabberzeug*
*?*
*?*



gruß Krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> getränke all inklusive im outdoorhaus ( 9 € )
> 
> sonntgas frühstück ( 6 € )


 
Hi Frank, die 2 Dinger hätt ich auch noch gern. 9€ is wohl n krasser Preis, gilt der auch für Eifler??:q 

LG Andy


----------



## krauthi (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

klaro  gillt der  auch   für die vom aussterben bedrohte  art  der eifler

das heißt du  kannst dan an dem abend im outdoorhaus   sooooooooooo viel trinken wie du möchtest und  reinpasst 



gruß  Orga Krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> das heißt du kannst dan an dem abend im outdoorhaus sooooooooooo viel trinken wie du möchtest und reinpasst


 
Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken dass ich wesentlich mehr trinken kann und werde, das heißt aber wiederrum dass ihr mich am nächsten morgen ohne chinaböller nicht wach bekommt...|supergri


----------



## Fledi (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hi Frank,
das Getränke-Abo für 9.-€ nehm ich natürlich auch. Ich will doch mal sehen, was Andy so drauf hat.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## Maashunter (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank,wir nehmen das Angebot für Allinklusiv Getränke 9euro natürlich in Anspruch ,für mich meinem Sohn Ricardo,Henry,Harry und Kurt.Bis jetzt habe ich die Zusage von den dreien.PS War gestern doch eine Tolle vorführung von Jochen oder ?


----------



## the doctor (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank......warte auf euren Bericht von gestern? Was hat denn der Jochen wieder angestellt???|supergri

Ich werde im Haus übernachten und Frühstücken.
Alkohol werde ich eh nicht trinken, da ich dann am nächsten Tag nicht fit sein werde.......-Ich kenne mich nämlich zu gut-:g|uhoh::v


----------



## Angelbaby (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen!!!

Micha nimmt auch das Komplettpacket! (pennen, all inclusive getränke und Frühstück)

Er bringt außerdem noch Paprikaecken und Flips mit.


----------



## the doctor (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ach........irgendwas bringe ich auch noch mit....öhhhhmmmm ich schau mal, wenn ich einkaufen gehe:m


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo @ all, ich würde auch gerne mal die Maasplassen kennen lernen. Würde es gehen, das mein Kumpel und ich am Sonntag dazu stoßen? 

Wenn ja seid Ihr am Sonntag ein Boot und zwei Mann mehr.


----------



## krauthi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallo jochen 

KLaro kannst du dich gerne uns anschließen 

dan trage ich dich mit deinem kumpel  mal  für sonntags ein  und wir sehen uns dan aufem wasser 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@gpsjunkie   

kannst dich und dein kumpel ja noch für sonntags zum frühstücken in hatenboer anmelden 

anschließend gehts dan gemeinsam aufs wasser 




tot ziens


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo krauthi, danke das wir Teilnehmen dürfen. Das mit dem Frühstück hört sich super an, muss ich aber morgen klären. Wann würde denn das Frühstück beginnen?

Welche Gufis benutzt Ihr denn?


----------



## Mac Gill (2. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hi,
will auch trinken bis zum frühstück :q :q :q


----------



## krauthi (2. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

frühstück wird so gegen 7.00 uhr sein (kann auch etwas später    werden )

nun ja was für gummi´s  !!
eigendlich kannst du alles nehmen   was sich zum vertikalfischen dranhängen lässt  ( shads,fin s   usw)


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo krauthi, Also wir nehmen das Frühstück für zwei. Mit vollem Magen kann man besser die großen drillen.|muahah: Hätte sonst mehr Bananen mit nehmen müssen. Wegen der vielen Vitaminen besonders bei Hochleistungssportlern beliebt.#r


----------



## Lachsy (3. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wünsche euch jetzt schonmal viel spaß, wir werden leider nicht teilnehmen können 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthi (4. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

danke Clarissa 

schade das du und winni nicht dabei sein werdet aber wie schon erwähnt auf einen besuch von euch freuen wir uns trotzdem 

jetzt aber mal fakten und zahlen fürs treffen 

treffpunkt wird ab 7.00 uhr in dem cafe hatenboer sein 
einslippen können wir ab 8.00 uhr und geangelt wird bis 17 uhr 
nach dem ausslippen treffen wir uns dan im cafe von hatenboer wo wir dan genüßlich noch lecker essen können ( wer möchte )

ab 19 uhr dan gemeinsame fahrt ins outdoorhaus 
nach der zimmeraufteilung (schnarcher rechts und milchtrinker links )
können wir dan den gemütlichen teil des abends beginnen und so gegen 21 uhr machen wir dan die verlosung 
sonntag morgen7.00 uhr gehts dan wieder zurück ins cafe von hatenboer wo uns dan ein reichhaltiges frühstück erwartet und anschließend können wir wieder auf´s wasser so gegen 15 uhr dan wieder eintreffen aller boote /teilnehmer 
um ein schönes gruppenfoto für unsere sponsoren zu machen wer möchte kann danach noch gerne weiter angeln oder seine geschundenen knochen wieder richtung heimat bewegen 

ich hoffe es sagt euch allen so zu ? lasse aber noch gerne über änderungen mit mir reden 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## svitti (4. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> danke Clarissa
> 
> schade das du und winni   nicht dabei sein werdet  aber wie schon erwähnt  auf einen besuch von euch freuen wir uns trotzdem
> 
> ...



Ja die di sich bie boote bei botots verleich auleihen bakommen die boote erst ab 10 Uhr #q#q#q#q


----------



## krauthi (4. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@ martin

es werden an dem morgen  ca 15 boote   einslippen   und gehe mal davon aus   bis das letzte boot im wasser  ist  und ablegen kann      werdet ihr auch euer boot haben   aber ich werde  da noch mal anrufen und mal abklären   ob ihr de boote nicht schon früher haben könnt 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Mädels
ich muss leider absagen:c . Hab das ganze Wochenende hin und her überlegt und mich aber leider dagegen entschieden(ich schäme mich ja sooooo, etwas übers angeln zu stellen#t ) . 
Da wir in diesem Monat unseren Festsaal in unserem Dorf renovieren und ich im Renovierungskomitee bin habe ich die nächsten 4-6 Wochen jeden Samstag schon was vor. (Es hat nicht zufällig noch einer ne Kneipentheke zu Hause übrig?) Na ja und wie das immer so ist in Vereinen sind es ja immer die Selben die was tun..........................egal, macht ja auch spaß......wenn's fertig ist. 
Weiterhin habe ich an dem Sonntag noch ein wichtiges Fußballspiel und da es ,so wie es bis jetzt aussieht, um den Aufstieg geht möchte ich da auch nicht fehlen.

Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden fall viel Erfolg #: und vor allem verdammt viel Spaß.#g 

Beim nächsten mal bin ich auch wieder dabei.|bla:


----------



## Mac Gill (6. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Schade Siff-Cop, dann bis zum Horniklatschen in Westkapelle...

Was ist denn mit deinem Kumpel, der angemeldet war -> sagt der dann auch ab?


----------



## Siff-Cop (6. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn mit deinem Kumpel, der angemeldet war -> sagt der dann auch ab?


 
öhh, so genau ........... hab zwar gestern mit ihm telefoniert und gesagt das ich nicht kann. Da sind wir irgendwie garnicht drauf gekommen.|supergri |supergri |supergri 

Hab ihm gerade mal nen Link zu dem Thread hier geschickt und ihm befohlen das es sich hier im Board anmelden soll . Dann soll er selbst auskunft geben.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo krauthi. Ich bräuchte noch die Maasplassenvergunning. Kann ich die am Sonntag auch noch kaufen? Oder wie könnten wir es machen?


----------



## krauthi (7. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Pn ist unterwegs 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Gunni77 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo

Ich habs bis jetzt vergessen, dass ist sonst nicht meine Art.......sorry. Also, bitte Frühstück für mich....wenn ich noch nicht zu spät dran bin.

Gruß


----------



## svitti (7. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

so da bin ich wieder eurer zander spätzi so vater nähme nur frühstuck ich und die zwei kumpels frühstuck und getränke .


----------



## Hanselle 007 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

würde auch gerne mit fahren aber leider habe ich keinen der mich mitnehmen kann der aus raum Aachen kommt würde mich aber freuen wenn mich jemand mitnehmen würde oder könnte das währe sehr nett von dem jenigen der das machen würde gruss Hanselle007 
komme aus Aachen/harren





> Angeln macht spass mit vielen freunden und sehr viel humor


----------



## Gunni77 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

?????


----------



## Hanselle 007 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallo. hiermit möchte ich mich auch gerne anmelden.Und das volle programm haben.damit meine ich Frühstück, Trinken,sowie unterkunft,und die beteiligung an einen Boot, wenn noch platz in irgent einen boot ist.ich hoffe es ist kein problem.gruss hanselle007





> ich freue mich schon auf das Angeln.


----------



## krauthi (8. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

einslippen ( 12 € pro tag )

krauthi*+ boot*
_*perch +boot*_
_*Fledi + boot*_
_*micha + boot*_
_*hardy + boot *_
_*maashunter + boot *_
_*henry + boot *_
_*cusack + boot*_
_*Naish + boot*_
Gpsjunkie+ boot ( nur sonntags )
thomas lang + boot
pieter H + boot
guidingmaster + boot


übernachten im outdoorhaus (12,50 € )

krauthi
_*krauthis7*_
_*tobias 22*_
_*Fledi *_
_*Lucio*_
_*gunni 77*_
_*micha *_
_*angel andy*_
_*mo Jones*_
_*svitti *_
_*svitti´s vater*_
_*kumpel *_
_*kumpel*_
_*mac gill *_
_*maashunter *_
_*Jochen*_
_*henry *_
_*cusack *_
_*Peter*_
_*Moni*_
_*the doctor*_
*Hanselle*
*mr.Twister*
*guidingmaster ?*
*thomas L ?*




getränke all inklusive im outdoorhaus ( 9 € )

krauthi
angelandy
Fledi
Cusack
maashunter
Jochen
henry
micha
mac gill
tobias 22
hardy
svitti
kumpel
kumpel
Haselle
mr.Twister
guidingmaster ?
thomas L ?



sonntags frühstück ( 6 € )

krauthi
krauthis 7
Fledi
martin
martins vater
kumpel 
josef
henry
Jochen
hardy
angelandy
Cusack
micha
marcel
mac gill
perch
michael
gpsjunkie
kumpel
tobias 22
peter
moni
gunni 77
svitti
vater
kumpel
kumpel
Hanselle
mo jones
mr.Twister
guidingmaster ?
thomas L ?



aktuelle teilnehmerliste ( 25.02.2006 )

*krauthi + boot*
_*krauthis7*_


_*perch +boot *_
_*michael*_
_*tobias 22*_


_*Fledi + boot*_
_*Lucio*_
_*gunni 77*_

_*micha + boot*_
_*angel andy*_
_*mo Jones*_

_*svitti + boot gemietet (Frissen)*_
_*svitti´s vater*_
_*kumpel *_
_*kumpel*_


_*hardy + boot *_
*kumpel Helmut*

_*maashunter + boot *_
_*Jochen ( von leo)*_
*kumpel*

_*henry + boot *_
*Hanselle*


_*cusack + boot*_
_*Peter*_
_*Moni*_

_*Naish + boot ( nur samstags )*_

Gpsjunkie+ boot ( nur sonntags )
+ kumpel 

_*Guidingmaster + boot*_
_*the doctor*_
*Mac Gill*

_*thomas Lang + boot*_
*mr.Twister*

_*Pieter H + boot ( nur sonntags )*_




ich bitte jeden schon mal vorab selber auszurechnen was er am samstag zu bezahlen hat damit es dan zügig aufs wasser gehen kann 


*MITBRINGSEL :*

_*krauthi .Chipsbox+Salzstangen*_
_*Fledi . ein paar dosen erdnüsse*_
_*angelandy paprikaecken*_
_*Svitti Flips*_
_*Krauthis7 salsstangen und chips*_
_*Maashunter dipps (knofi )*_
*micha paprika ecken und flips*
*peter+moni Knabberzeug*
*mr.twister M&m und knabberzeug*
*?*



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

genügt es auch wenn ich harte sachen mitbringe damit wir dem andy mal so richtig das saufen beibringen können ps bring dann mal vorsichts halber mal eine packung schmertzmittel mit ich glaube dann auch das andy sie braucht. und benötigt.hahahahahahaha.? Hanselle007


----------



## mo jones (8. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

nabend
fast verpennt |uhoh:
ich will auch frühstücken....:q

gruß 
 mo


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Juhu, jetzt kommt Bewegung in die Sache:k :q :m


----------



## Maashunter (9. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank,wäre es möglich das du uns eine Wegbeschreibung zum Outdorhaus geben könntes,damit nachher keiner verloren geht oder suchen muss und vielleicht den Geert fragen ob genügend Parkfläche dort ist,bei ca.10 Gespanne wirds eng. Gruß Josef


----------



## krauthi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@ all

als platz wird genug  auf dem gelämde sein    geert   sagte mir das er dort schon mit 15 autos  drauf geparkt hat    also werden wir   unsere gespanne auch unter bekommen 

das outdoorhaus   ist ja auf der bekannten roten straße von roermond 
rijksweg 1
   von hatenboer aus wieder zurück richtung roermond    und an der tanke   rechts rein  ab da immer gerade aus   bis es nur noch  rechts   oder links geht    dort an der kreuzung     rechts abbiegen   und  man ist auf dem rijksweg   dürfte also kein problem werden   dort anzukommen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (9. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Watt,.....der Jochen F. ist auch dabei,....der alte Zanderknaller |supergri#6
Jetzt sieht er endlich mal den Rest der Maasplassen:q


----------



## Regentaucher (9. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

*stöhn* wenn das nur nicht so weit wäre...wünsch euch viel Freude bei dem Treffen#h


----------



## krauthi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Danke  Roman

wir werden unser bestes geben um diese treffen  unvergeßlich zu machen 
berichte  und bilder werden ja wieder reichlich im nachhinein  hier  zu sehen sein 



ist euch eiegndlich bekannt  das an dem wochenende   auch die uhr umgesetzt wird ?

also ein stunde weniger schlaf und früher aufem wasser ( nach dem frühstück )


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Im Moment wärs mir am liebsten die Uhr&der Kalender würden nen Monat vorgestellt, hier schneits wieder....:r 
Kein Angeln, kein Modellflug, Formel 1 geht ja nu endlich mal los...|uhoh:


----------



## Mac Gill (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hoffentlich bekommen wir kein Hochwasserproblem...


----------



## Gunni77 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Auf nem See? Oder meinst du wegen Schmelzwasser....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> genügt es auch wenn ich harte sachen mitbringe damit wir dem andy mal so richtig das saufen beibringen können ps bring dann mal vorsichts halber mal eine packung schmertzmittel mit ich glaube dann auch das andy sie braucht. und benötigt.hahahahahahaha.? Hanselle007


 
Na, von mir aus... Die Schmerzmittel nehm ich dann für die Wunden an den Händen vom 1,40m Hecht und mit dem Strohrum können wir die auch noch desinfizieren, ich seh schon Du denkst mit. Abends werde ich bei Bier und ähnlichen Getränken bleiben, sinnlos umpumpen scheint mir weder angebracht noch reizvoll !
Ich will jetzt FRÜHLING os noch eins!!!:c


----------



## Gunni77 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Recht hat er....


----------



## Maashunter (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Watt,.....der Jochen F. ist auch dabei,....der alte Zanderknaller |supergri#6
> Jetzt sieht er endlich mal den Rest der Maasplassen:q


 Hallo, ich habe Jochen dazu überreden können mitzukommen er müsste normal Samstags arbeiten beim Leo er hat sich dafür Urlaub genommen,, sein Kumpel Marcus wird wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein,Jochen ist ein begeisterter vertical Angler war selbst schon mit mir auf dem Wasser ,echter Wahnsinn. Mann kann schon was lernen von ihm,jetzt noch 14 Tage ,hoffentlich ist es dann trocken ansonsten bis dann.  Gruß Josef


----------



## Hanselle 007 (10. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ich bin jetzt doch dabei alles abgeklährt mit meinem arbeitsgeber also die start bahn ist frei ich bin dabei bringe auch etwas zum knabbern mit ein paar m.u.ms und noch ein paar andere kleinichkeiten wie zum beispiel tortillas mit dip führ den gemütlichen abend gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Mac Gill (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Denkt ihr auch alle an die Schwimmwesten  (Gerade für die Gäste an Board!!!) und Feuerlöscher!

Es soll ja schliesslich keiner ein Knöllchen kriegen...

Soweit ich weiss, reichen Floatinganzüge aus, damit hätte ich eine Schwimmweste frei, falls Bedarf ist.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ich glaube ich habe im keller noch alte schwimm flühgel. gehen die auch oder muss ich mir jetzt extra eine schwimm weste zulegen? ,grins. und nochmal zurück zu kommen mit dem Feuerlöcher das kann man ja auch zur not aus 
Pi......n oder? dicker gruss Mr.Twister





> Komme was Wolle


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Der Quickstop ist auch nicht zuvergessen. Könnte auch schnell 75T€uronen kosten. Wenn meine Automatikwesten bis dahin kommen könnte ich am Sonntag noch zwei Feststoffwesten anbieten.


----------



## Heiko112 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Moin

Ich würde ja sehr gerne den Sonntag dazukommen, aber ich glaube leider nicht das ich das schaffe. Der Tüv hat mir heute ein fast vernichtendes Urteil über meinen Trailer gegeben den ich am kommenden Samstag abholen wollte.

Dann hätte ich 4 Tage Zeit den Trailer für den Deutschen Tüv fertig zu bekommen, und ich glaube nicht das ich das schaffe.

Die amis haben aber auch komische gesetzte und Richtlinien.

schade schade schade.#c


----------



## krauthi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

da es ja nun mit großen schritten auf unser bootstreffen zugeht möchte ich euch hier mal eine kleinen einblick zu den gesponsorteten sachpreisen geben für die tombola ( mein Keller sieht aus wie ein angelladen)

habe bis jetzt 

2 spinnruten
2 große futterale
4 große unterfangkescher
1 thermoanzug
zwei kisten voll kunstköder + jigs +shads+wobbler
kappen 
cd´s
usw 
usw 
usw   


und es kommt noch einiges dazu

zb habe ich eben von Guidingmaster ( marco H ) diese nachricht bekommen 

Hallo Frank,

ich wolte auch einen prijs geben !

1 tag mit der guidingmaster mit boot auf raubfischtour fur 2 personen.


er wird auch noch einige sachen von den firmen ANGELCENTER STRAELEN

UND EUROTACKLE VENLO mit bringen 




Ich finde das ist mal ein ganz dickes dankeschön wert #6 #6 #6 


DANKE AN ALLE FIRMEN DIE UNS VORBILDLICH UNTERSTÜTZEN #6


----------



## krauthis7 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

*da kann ich mich nur anschliesen " ein dickes danke an alle sponsoren"*

*echt wahnsinn #6 *

|laola:


----------



## Mac Gill (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

WOW -> dickes Kompliment an Sponsoren und Organisationsteam (das muss die Sponsoren erstmal ansprechen...)


----------



## krauthi (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ich seh schon kommen das ich für die ganzen sachen einen kleintransporter brauchen werde (oder aus meinem kombi die sitze ausbaue )


habe soeben mal die erste seite auf den neuesten stand gebracht 

und was ich ja auch noch mal erwähnen möchte ist (vorallem für die neuen)

C&R    steht   an diesem wochenende  an erster stelle  


gruß Krauthi


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Krauthi, klar steht Catch und Räuchern an erster stelle.|peinlich |muahah: 

Nee klar lassen wir die wieder zu Ihren Familien.


----------



## svitti (13. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Nun ja bald gehts es wieder Los ich werde euch wieder zeigen müßen wie man die Fische aus den Wasser Zieht ich sage nur (ZANDER SPÄTZI) .
Spass bei seite  Für die Sponsoren Ein Dickes Dankeschön .
Und ich Freue mich jetzt schon das wir wieder zo zahlreiche Truppe sein werden .Aber jetzt bitte nicht weinen ok.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (14. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ja dann erst mal ein rieses dickes dankeschön an die sponsoren und dicken respeckt! da sie so etwas führ uns tuhen DANKE DANKE so da hätte ich jetzt noch eine frage ? und wollte fragen ob jemend evt. noch einen platz frei hat im auto um mich evt. mitnehmen zu können wehr auf jedenfall nicht schlecht von dem jeniegen der es machen könnte.....?
also dicker gruss Mr.Twister





> Komme was Wolle


----------



## krauthi (14. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

an dieser stelle mal ein dickes DANKE #6 an Clarissa die uns mit ihrer arbeit an der homepage *http://people.freenet.de/bootsangeln/haupt.htm* tatkräftig unterstützt


also jungs wer noch nicht da war und sich nicht in die gästeliste eingetragen hat darf an dem wochenende in dem outdoorhaus spühlen:q :q :q 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (14. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Nabend Frank,geht klar mit Perch erkann den Motor von mir geliehen haben,habe mit ihm alles besprochen.


----------



## PetriHelix (15. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ach herrje,

jetzt sehe ich auch wer Maashunter ist 

Zeigt dem Jochen nicht zuviele Tricks auf dem Treffen 

Grüße

Gregor


----------



## Hanselle 007 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



 So habe gehört in roermond soll eine gute disco sein mann könnte ja auch mal einen kleinen abstecher nach da machen betrift aber nur die die solo sind 




dicker gruss Mr.Twister





> Komme was Wolle


 




http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## Hanselle 007 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*






Ich hoffe das wir super wetter bekommen damit der spass kein ende nimmt 

Gruss Mr.Twister





> Komme Was Wolle


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur die die solo sind ich habe zwahr eine freundin die aber egal?


 
Alter...|uhoh: 

Wenn ich weiterhin alle Postings von Dir 3mal lesen muss da jegliche Interpunktion und grammatikalische Regeln außer Acht gelassen werden schnapp ICH mir deine Freundin!


 :q


----------



## Hanselle 007 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



 he hör mal das ist doch gut zu lesen ich weiss garnicht was du hast ist zwar sehr komisch geschrieben aber passt schon 


Gruss Mr.Twister





http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## AngelAndy20 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hab Dir ne Pn geschrieben, sollte eigentlich ein spaßiger Seitenhieb sein...
Also nochmal offiziell Entschuldigung! Wir kennen uns doch Mensch! ;+ 

Liebe Grüße Andy


----------



## Hanselle 007 (15. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



 Andy ich weis das das nur spass wahr bin doch nicht böse brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen ich wüsste nicht warum 


lieber Gruss Mr.Twister





http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## Fledi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen,
Da Ihr es, genau wie ich, kaum noch erwarten könnt, endlich nach Hatenboer zu kommen, werde ich am kommenden Sonntag schon mal hoch fahren.
Aber keine Angst, ich will nicht angeln, sondern nur mal schauen, wie denn die Verhältnisse so sind. (Ich möchte ja nicht alle Fische raus holen, sonst ist ja nächste Woche nix mehr drin :q)
Wenn einer aus Aachen also einer Lust haben sollte mitzufahrn, dann bitte melden.
Gruß Fledi


----------



## krauthi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ich werde am sonntag    mal was im suiderplaas  trainieren    vom wetter her solls ja   ganz gut werden am wochenende  



tot ziens


----------



## mo jones (16. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ahoi miteinander #h
so kurz vor dem treffen, will ich mich auch noch mal an board melden.
training is ne gute idee #6
@fledi : hast ne pn 

wollt mich aber auch für ein warmduscherzimmer melden. |uhoh:

gruß
 mo


----------



## krauthi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ob da  jetzt eine zimmerunterteilung ist   weiß ich nicht    aber von außen sieht das haus schon sehr groß aus  ( habs  jetzt live gesehen )


----------



## Hanselle 007 (16. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ist bestimmt ein grosser saal, wo dan alle gemeinsam schlafen .Mann kann es ja nicht so sagen. Wahr selber noch nicht da drinn aber klappt schon 
gruss Mr,Twister


Ps mal schauen vieleicht gibt es macht kämpfe um das sofa im haus wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Fledi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank,
haste ne genaue Adresse von dem Outddorhaus? Wollte es mir auch mal anschauen.
Gruß
Fledi


----------



## krauthi (16. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

rijksweg 1 in roermond

das ist wenn du reormond wieder rausfährst  richtung wessem    man sieht  von außen   mehrere   kanus  stehen


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

mal was anderes:
1. Seite, 2. Posting
Wedaufischer = Gast??? War der nicht Mod???? oder ists noch zu früh für mich...|uhoh: #c


----------



## Mac Gill (17. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Da gibt es einen thread, wo lachsy als mod eingeführt wird...

Wedaufischer hat sich leider komplett aus dem Board zurückgezogen...


----------



## perch (17. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Maashunter schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend Frank,geht klar mit Perch erkann den Motor von mir geliehen haben,habe mit ihm alles besprochen.



@maashunter,
nochmal danke für das angebot:m!!!

mein motor läuft wieder(bis jetzt)...
und wenn´s in sachen blödheit ne´n preis geben würde,
wäre ich mit sicherheit ganz vorne dabei#q#q#q|peinlich


----------



## Lachsy (17. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes:
> 1. Seite, 2. Posting
> Wedaufischer = Gast??? War der nicht Mod???? oder ists noch zu früh für mich...|uhoh: #c



Andy ich bin für euch jetzt zuständig 



			
				perch schrieb:
			
		

> @maashunter,
> nochmal danke für das angebot!!!
> 
> mein motor läuft wieder(bis jetzt)...
> ...



oh was haste angestellt, den einschaltknopf nicht gefunden |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## perch (17. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@lachsy#h

|sagnix...


----------



## AngelAndy20 (17. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> Andy ich bin für euch jetzt zuständig


 
Find ich super! #6 

Hoffentlich geht die Woche schnell rum...!!! *grummel*


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (17. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Na dann wünsche ich Euch schon mal viel Spaß und bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Berichte. Falls eine vierte Auflage dieses Treffen stattfinden sollte, melde ich mich ja vielleicht auch mal an...mit meiner neu erworbenen "Gummiwurst".


----------



## krauthi (17. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Danke  Martin   


ein 4. bootstreffen in dieser art wirds nicht mehr geben    aber so spontanwochenenden   werde  ich mit sicherheit  weiter mit euch machen 

um   euch aber noch ein bisschen heißer zu machen     am  samstag   gibt´s  auch eine kleine änderung gegenüber  den anderen treffen   aber mehr  verrate ich jetzt nicht  sondern werde das  erst am samstag morgen bekannt geben (schade für die   die uns  erst am sonntag beehren )



gruß  Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



 jetzt hast du mich aber neugierich gemacht Frank kannst du den nicht vieleicht einen kleinen tip geben nur so einen ganz kleinen bitte








http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb068_ZC


----------



## krauthis7 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

kommen diesmal die jungs vom fernseh oder willste nackich angeln |kopfkrat


----------



## Hanselle 007 (18. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ja das gibt dann bestimmt eine morz gaudie. Ich habe das Gefühl ,das er uns versucht noch Heisser zu machen eine ganz linke Nummer 

Gruss Mr.Twister|wavey:


----------



## krauthi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

*MITBRINGSEL :*

_*krauthi .Chipsbox+Salzstangen*_
_*Fledi . ein paar dosen erdnüsse*_
_*angelandy paprikaecken*_
_*Svitti Flips*_
_*Krauthis7 salsstangen und chips*_
_*Maashunter dipps (knofi )*_
*micha paprika ecken und flips*
*peter+moni Knabberzeug*
*mr.twister M&m und knabberzeug*
*?*


* ob  das   für so viele personen reichen wird ????;+ *


----------



## krauthi (18. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

so wie auf der ersten seite   angegeben    habe ich heute beim geert alles  fest gemacht und er  bereitet uns alles vor

jetzt noch ein paar bitten an den wetter gott  und  das wochenende  kan kommen 




gruß Krauthi


----------



## Hanselle 007 (19. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ich kann mal schauen was sich machen lässt vieleicht bringe ich etwas mehr mit damit genug Knabberzeug verhanden ist 
gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> kommen diesmal die jungs vom fernseh oder willste nackich angeln |kopfkrat


 
ne ne brüderli    dat will keiner sehen :q 

aber ich kann  euch eins verraten   :m es geht an diesem samstag  um den Hauptpreis  des tages  ( guidingtour   für 2 personen  mit dem Guidingmaster marco H )


aber  dazu mehr  an dem samstag morgen 

gruß Krauthi#h


----------



## krauthi (19. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

habe noch was wichtiges vergessen 

@ alle bootsbesitzer  die am samstag mit aufem wasser sind   

Bitte   sorgt dafür   das  jedes boot   ein seil  von mindestens 5 meter  länge mit an board hat 




tot ziens


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ARRGH und mein Bootsman muss Samstag arbeiten und ich Babysitten.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

so bringen zum knabern mit Mohren Köpfe, M&M,S,und noch andere knabbersachen führ den Abend 

Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## Mac Gill (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte   sorgt dafür   das  jedes boot   ein seil  von mindestens 5 meter  länge mit an board hat




Schleppnetzfischen ist verboten!! :q :q :q

...oder willst du darauf von Boot zu Boot balancieren?


----------



## Lachsy (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ich denke , das der steg bzw die verbindung zum schwimmsteg weg ist. er wird in hatenboer immer zur hochwasserzeit weggenommen.

hatten wir vor jahren auch schon . Aber ich denke frank wird es aufklären.

Wünsche auf jedenfall allen die zum treffen fahren ....Petri heil . Werde an euch denken, und petrus bescheid geben 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

so nun ist es nur noch 1 woche und ich freuh mich riesig aufs angeln mit so vielen kameraden :m


----------



## Hanselle 007 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ich denke mal das die seile daführ da sind wenn mal einer eine panne hat. Wie zum beispiel beim letzten mal, wo so etwas pasiert ist.
dann glaub ich wehre besser wenn man Rudder mit auf`s Boot nehmen würde 
kann aber auch sein das wir am Abend alle Boote zusammen binden werden jeder sich mit einer Fackel auf`s Boot stellen muß und das erste Boot zieht dann alle anderen Boote hinter sich her damit wir Maas in Flammen haben 


Liebe Grüsse Mr.Twister


----------



## AngelAndy20 (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man Rudder mit auf`s Boot nehmen


 
Ahhhhhhhhh - du hast mein Seebär-Trauma wieder geweckt....#d :c 
Die Storys werd ich nie vergessen....:q |uhoh: :q


----------



## fi$her (20. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

lol 
da sagst du was ...#d


----------



## Mac Gill (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

So, jetzt langsam steigt die Vorfreude... 
hab gestern sogar schon mal meine Angelsachen gesichtet, ob mir nicht doch noch was fehlt und ich einen Grund habe zum Angelladen zu fahren :q :q :q
Was soll ich sagen, es gibt da immer noch Sachen, die ich brauche!

Es waren doch einige zum Testfischen -> wie sieht es denn in Roermond aus?

Angelsachen zu Hause lassen, dafür Grillequipment mitbringen?
Oder vielleicht ein "BENELUX - Bleigiessen"?

Wetter soll ja etwas wärmer werden -> hauptsache trocken!


----------



## krauthis7 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt langsam steigt die Vorfreude...
> hab gestern sogar schon mal meine Angelsachen gesichtet, ob mir nicht doch noch was fehlt und ich einen Grund habe zum Angelladen zu fahren :q :q :q
> Was soll ich sagen, es gibt da immer noch Sachen, die ich brauche!
> 
> ...


 
testfischen :::wir waren jetzt zwei sontage hintereinander und  ich hatte immer meine 2 zander oder aber mal einen barsch dazwischen


----------



## Mac Gill (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

--> Gut das Familienangehöhrige vom ORGA-Team von jeglichen Verlosungen und Wettbewerben ausgeschlossen sind!
:q :q :q

Tja, so ist das leben...


----------



## krauthis7 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

na gut dann angel ich nur noch ohne köder


----------



## Mac Gill (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach ner vernünftigen Stelle für Wettervorhersagen...sowohl Wetter.de als auch Wetter.com melden Regen für das nächste Wochenende :c  :c  :c


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ja, aber für gestern war bei uns massiver Schneefall gemeldet (jedenfalls wurd das Samstag gemeldet). Es war Sonne und 10 Grad, also wenn Freitags gucken...:m #6


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Und wen wir halt ein klein wenig Naß werden, soll uns doch egal sein 
die Freude und der Spaß am Angeln wird nicht vergehen. 
Und Abends sind wir doch sowieso im Trocknen.
Also kann uns der Regen nicht aufhalten.

Ps: Andy die Seite über den Rursee ist echt nicht schlecht.
     Eins fehlt noch die Schreiben nicht wo gute Plätze sind am Rursee?.

Liebe Grüsse Hanselle007


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Noch eine Frage habe ich stimmt das mit dem Glockenturm im Rursee ?
Man hat mir gesagt wen der Wasser Stand sinkt im Rursee, solte eine Spitze von einem Glockenturm aus dem Wasser schauen.
Ich wahr früher so oft da, wo das Wasser niedrig wahr aber ich habe nie etwas gesehen.

Liebe Grüsse Hanselle007


----------



## AngelAndy20 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Gute Stellen am Rursee *uff* Wenn ich dir jetzt Namen wie Hexenwiese, Viadukt oder Kermeterufer od. Entenhaus um die Ohren hau kannste doch nix damit anfangen oder? Ein Kirchturm kommt bestimmt nich raus, da sind Mauerreste am Grund vom ehem. Dorf, das wars aber auch... Brückenpontons stehn im Urftsee - sonst is mir nichts bekannt...#c 
Genug OT - ich hoffe auch dass es trocken bleibt - hab eben mal den Angelraum aufgeräumt....#t |uhoh: :q


----------



## Mac Gill (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Abends sind wir doch sowieso im Trocknen.



...das will ich doch nicht hoffen, dass wir auf dem trockenen sitzen -> hab schließlich "all inclusive" bestellt :q :q :q


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ok Andy dank dir, ich glaube das ist das mit den Mauerresten und nicht mit dem Glockenturm#c . Dan stimmt das mit dem Dorf habe ich auch gehört. Meinte nur ich hätte auch Verstanden das da ein Glockenturm aus dem Wasser schaut;+ aber ist jetzt auch egal. Ich stimme Mac gill zu hoffe das wir nicht im Trocknen Sitzen der Abend wird Bestimmt wieder sehr Lustig und freue mich schon Riesig aufs Wochenende.:m :m :m 

Liebe Grüsse Hanselle007|wavey: #:


----------



## guidingmaster (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

:#2: Hallo Leute,
hier dann mal die wettervorhersagen fur kommenden wochenende !
Samstag, 60% chance auf regen oder schnee !
Max. Temp. 10 grad
Min.  Temp.  5 grad
windrichtung: west
windstarke  :  3-4

Sontag,70% chance auf regen oder schnee !
Max. Temp. 12 grad
Min. Temp.   4 grad
windrichtung: sud-west
windstarke   :  4

Das wird ein top wochenende !!! |jump: 


Tags uber Nass, aber abens Nasser !!!    #g       

Aber trotzdem Goede Vangst !!!!


Mfg, Marco


----------



## krauthi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

genau das ist die richtige einstellung fürs wochenende#6 #6 #6


----------



## the doctor (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hallo, Leute,

joooo...freue mich riesig aufs Wochenende#6 Die Zander warten schon (auf mich:k) |supergri
So lange es nicht schneit, ist mir das Wetter egal ! Ich will nur keinen Schnee mehr sehen.
wann treffen wir uns denn in Roermond?
Habe so gedacht, gegen 6 uhr voll geladen hier los zu düsen


----------



## krauthi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

treffpunkt wird ab 7.00 uhr in dem cafe hatenboer sein 
einslippen können wir ab 8.00 uhr und geangelt wird bis 17 uhr 
nach dem ausslippen treffen wir uns dan im cafe von hatenboer wo wir dan genüßlich noch lecker essen können ( wer möchte )

ab 19 uhr dan gemeinsame fahrt ins outdoorhaus 
nach der zimmeraufteilung (schnarcher rechts und milchtrinker links )
können wir dan den gemütlichen teil des abends beginnen und so gegen 21 uhr machen wir dan die verlosung 
sonntag morgen7.00 uhr gehts dan wieder zurück ins cafe von hatenboer wo uns dan ein reichhaltiges frühstück erwartet und anschließend können wir wieder auf´s wasser so gegen 15 uhr dan wieder eintreffen aller boote /teilnehmer 
um ein schönes gruppenfoto für unsere sponsoren zu machen wer möchte kann danach noch gerne weiter angeln oder seine geschundenen knochen wieder richtung heimat bewegen 

ich hoffe es sagt euch allen so zu ? lasse aber noch gerne über änderungen mit mir reden


----------



## krauthis7 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, Leute,
> 
> Die Zander warten schon (auf mich:k) |supergri


 
nene du zander spätzi ich hab die zander makiert die bei mir beisen sollen da bleiben nicht mehr viele für dich


----------



## perch (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

sonntag morgen7.00 uhr gehts dan wieder zurück ins cafe von hatenboer wo uns dan ein reichhaltiges frühstück erwartet und anschließend können wir wieder auf´s wasser..

und dran denken....
SOMMERZEIT...|jump:
also nicht verschlafen


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ist mir egal ob es Regnet oder Schneit Hauptsache die angel ins Wasser und viel Spass bei der Sache. Das ist die Haubtsache#6.
Wir sind doch nicht aus Zucker oder;+ ,wir sind doch Angler.
Und überhaubt die in Pohlheim Angeln wahren müßten Eigentlich damit kein Problem haben?. #c Oder#c ????????????????
Das wid bestimmt eine Gaudi  
es ist nicht mehr lange die Uhr Tick schon.
ich hätte gerne einen Platz am Fenster   


Liebe Grüsse Hanselle007


----------



## svitti (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ja ja so mädels ich werde schon um 4 uhr da sein ihr wiest ja die köderfische.


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hat jemand Vieleicht noch einer Mitfahrgelegenheit für Hanselle007
leider hat der das Problem das Gunni 77 verhindert ist und nicht sicher ist das er mitfahren kann. 
Währe nett von demjenigen der vieleicht noch einen kleinen platz Frei hat im Auto.
und verdient dan auch ein grosses Dankeschön
Sprit und andere anfallenden Kosten ist er gerne Bereit zu bezahlen
also wenn einer lust hat ihn mitzunehmen könnt ihr mir ja eine Pm schreiben Liebe Grüsse Mr.Twister


ps. ich wolte dem eigentlich schon mein Fahrad geben aber das wolte er nichtweil er sein Gepäck dann nicht mitnehmen kann "Grins" "Grins"


----------



## krauthi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

nun haben wir ein problem
und zwar habe ich eben   von Kai cusack   erfahren das er am bootstreffen nicht teilnehmen kann  da sein motor  streikt

bei ihm eingeplant waren Peter  und seine frau Moni


aber ich versuche noch alles um die beiden in ein boot zu bekommen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthis7 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

#d das höhrt sich gar nicht gut an #d


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank, hilft Kai ein Motor am Sonntag? ich hätte noch einen 6 Ps Johnson. Aber ich komme ja leider nur Sonntag.

Habe meinen auch noch bei der Inspektion. Sollte letzten Samstag fertig sein, aber leider ist die Zündbox auch noch defekt. Soll Ihn Freitag wieder bekommen. Ich bin am hoffen und bangen.


----------



## krauthi (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

vielen dank Jochen   aber  dem peter   nützt  dein angebot leider nichts ohne boot

der Kai  hat ein  motorproblem  das sich aber nicht   so einfach beheben lässt
motor   lässt sich auch nicht abmachen vom boot 



 tot ziens


----------



## honeybee (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ich drücke Euch mal alle Daumen die ich habe, das ihr das geregelt bekommt.#6


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wieviele kilometer ist es von aachen bis zum Treffpukt kann mir das vieleicht einer sagen 
Gruss Hanselle007


----------



## krauthis7 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviele kilometer ist es von aachen bis zum Treffpukt kann mir das vieleicht einer sagen
> Gruss Hanselle007


 
mit dem auto von achen 3/4 stunden :g


----------



## Hanselle 007 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ich danke dir:m , aber die weite der Strecke weist du nicht,? sind ungefär 80 km  kann das sein ;+ 

Dann noch Liebe Grüsse Hanselle 007


----------



## krauthis7 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hy 
enfernung :63,4 km
Fahrzeit 42 min
laut routenplaner
aachen -roermond


----------



## Fledi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte ohne Routenplaner jetzt knapp 65 Km und von der Fahrzeit eine knappe 3/4 Stunde gesagt :q

Viele Grüße
Herbert


----------



## AngelAndy20 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Alter - fast hätt ich die Schwimmweste vergessen...|rolleyes 
Müssen wir sonst was ausser der Reihe mitbringen was man so als Otto-Normal-Ansitzer vergessen würd? 
Schlafsack und Liege?????????:g 
Wenns doch nur erst Freitag wär....:c :m


----------



## Maashunter (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> nun haben wir ein problem
> und zwar habe ich eben von Kai cusack erfahren das er am bootstreffen nicht teilnehmen kann da sein motor streikt
> 
> bei ihm eingeplant waren Peter und seine frau Moni
> ...


 hallo Frank ,ichhabe noch einen Platz auf meinem Boot frei,für den zweiten finden wir auch noch einen ,ich frage mal Henry  ob er noch einen nehmen kann. Gruß Josef


----------



## krauthi (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

dan wirds  wohl so aussehen

maashunter   + jochen  + hanselle 007
henry+ peter+ moni 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (22. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Alter - fast hätt ich die Schwimmweste vergessen...|rolleyes
> Müssen wir sonst was ausser der Reihe mitbringen was man so als Otto-Normal-Ansitzer vergessen würd?
> Schlafsack und Liege?????????:g
> Wenns doch nur erst Freitag wär....:c :m




Je nachdem auf welchem Boot du bist kann ich noch ein Sitzkissen empfehlen -> ich habe immer eins mitgehabt, wenn ich das Boot vom LEO gemietet hatte. (Kniekissen aus der Gartenabteilung im Praktiker)

Liege ist glaube ich nicht schlecht -> oder Luftmatratze (keine Stewardess! :q)


----------



## AngelAndy20 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@Mac Gill: Danke!!! Das hätt ich natürlich mal wieder vergessen...|rolleyes


----------



## Hanselle 007 (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Jo bald geht es wieder Los?

nur noch Zwei Tage bis zum Bootstreffen,ja dann schon einmal Petri Heil an alle.Und ein gutes gelingen.
Mal shauen was sich so ergibt,das Wetter scheint nicht schlecht zu werden.
Hoffen wir mal auf super Wetter,damit uns das Angeln noch mehr spass macht.
Und wünsche allen eine Gute Anfahrt.

Bis dann Liebe Grüsse Hanselle007


----------



## Maashunter (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> dan wirds wohl so aussehen
> 
> maashunter + jochen + hanselle 007
> henry+ peter+ moni
> ...


    So Frank,habe mit Henry gesprochen geht alles klar die beiden kommen mit aufs Boot ,wird wohl etwas eng werden aber das boot hat eine hohe Tragkraft habe selbst schon zu viert auf der Ostsee (eckernförde bucht) mit Henry  auf Dorsch geangelt,übrigens er hat noch ein Boot zuverkaufen,alles weitere samstag morgen.Gruß Josef


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Oh man. Habe heute gehört, das ich mein Boot evtl. morgen Nachmittag aus der Inspektion holen kann. Ich hoffe das klappt. Die hatten erst gesagt das es diese Woche nix mehr wird. Aber das Boot ist doch schon fast 2 Wochen da.

Ich hoffe und bange.


----------



## mo jones (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

nabend zusammen #h

da bald eine neue rolle für meine balzer spin 45 in 2,40 m eine neue rolle ansteht,  wollt ich die teilnehmer, die im besitz einer red arc(ryobi zauber)1200-1400 (2000-4000), bitten sie doch vielleicht mitzubringen.
würd gerne die rollen mal ein meine rute montieren und ma schauen wie die verschiedenen kombinationen so sind. ursprünglich hab ich an eine shimano technium 2500 gedacht, aber wie ich im board schon oft lesen konnte, wird die red arc bzw. zauber von vielen empfolen, und wieso sollte ich sie dann nicht mit in die engere auswahl nehmen

@krauthi : wenn ich es schaffe am freitag noch einzukaufen, bring ich auch noch was zum knabbern mit.
weißt du vielleicht ob es outdoordingsen nen backofen gibt? könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass abends son paar kräuterbaguettes ihre abnehmer finden werden#g

gruß 
 mo


----------



## krauthi (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

oha   Mo   das glaube ich  nicht  das da eine küche mit backofen  drin sein wird



bis samstag

gruß Krauthi


----------



## mo jones (23. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

schade


----------



## svitti (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				mo jones schrieb:
			
		

> schade



@ Mo du denkst ja nur am Essen ich würde dir vorschlagen das du dir einen Grill mitnähmst.|supergri
Damit du uns Blos nicht verhungerst :m

@All wir sehen uns am Samstag morgen kommt gut An 
Gutte Anfahrt.


----------



## Gunni77 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo

Was für eine Woche, da kann einem echt das grinsen vergehen.....#q. Ich bin ich morgen auf jeden Fall dabei und werde Hanselle 007 mitnehmen. Leider muss ich am So. früh morgens noch was erledigen, deshalb werde ich abends abhauen müssen. Wie der So läuft weiß ich leider noch gar nicht...ärgerlich. Großes hin und her, aber leider nicht zu ändern......

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Komm Gunni77 ich bau dich mal auf. Weiß erst in 3Std ob mein Motor fertig wird, und wir am Samstag aufschlagen können. Also ich bin fertig|krach: . Habe meinen Motor vor zwei Wochen zur Inspektion gegeben. Aber wenn die nicht anfangen#q #q #q #q #q


----------



## marca (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

So,Mädels,
ich wünsche Euch alle ein klasse Wochende mit schönen Fischen und einigermaßen trockenem Wetter.
Und dass alle Angemeldeten auch wirklich bis nach Roermond finden und sich Eure kleinen Probs in Luft auflösen.

Und Dir Frank ein dickes Kompliment für das einmalige "Sichreinhängen"!
Ohne einen "Kopf" funzt so eine Sache meistens dann ja doch nicht.

Schreibt danach mal ein paar schöne Berichte!!


----------



## guidingmaster (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Leute, ich hattte mal eine frage ! Hat von euch vieleicht jemand koederfische von 5 bis 10 cm ? Wen ja wolt ihr die den morgen mitbringen? Ich wolte mal mit ne fireball an die tote rute probieren.
Mfg, Marco


----------



## Mac Gill (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Kann ich machen Skipper -> kann beim Leo noch welche holen gehen -> wie viele brauchst du?


----------



## perch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@guidingmaster,
wieviel brauchste denn ?
hab noch gefrorene...


gruß marcel


----------



## guidingmaster (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hi Mac Gill,
wen du die bekommen kanst dan 25 stuck.
Was sind das den fur welche?
gruss, Marco


----------



## guidingmaster (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Marcel,
was sind das fur welche ?
Gruss, Marco


----------



## AngelAndy20 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> kann beim Leo noch welche holen gehen


 
Hat der neuerdings (wieder) welche??? Letztes Jahr sagte er mir er hätt da keine Lust mehr drauf, gäbs nich mehr!   #c


----------



## Maashunter (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der neuerdings (wieder) welche??? Letztes Jahr sagte er mir er hätt da keine Lust mehr drauf, gäbs nich mehr! #c


 Hallo,beim Leo gibts auch keine Köderfische er verkauft wohl Teichbesatzfische z.B. Karauschen.Rotaugen aber aufgepasst in Holland dürfen glaube ich keine Rotaugen oder Rotfedern an den Haken.Gruß Josef


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

LLLLAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOla 
Da isses wieder das Boot. Schon beeindruckend was alles so an einem Motor kaputt gehen kann. Na da werde ich morgen mal die wasserski strecke testen wie er denn jetzt geht.:l 

Wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## Hanselle 007 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Weist du der Leo ist mal so mal so ,wahr gestern nachmittag da gewessen und hatte Köderfische da gehabt. Also ich meine der hat immer Köderfische aber der sagt immer das sind keine Köderfische ,die der hat sonder besatz Fische für Teische schon ein klein wenig irre. aber mir soll es egal sein.

Liebe grüsse Mr.Twister


----------



## Hanselle 007 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Stimmt das habe ich auch gehört das die fische verboten sein sollen an der maas.die der Leo verkaufen würde wenn sich keine auftreiben solten kann man es ja morgen früh am hafen probieren.

Liebe grüsse Mr.Twister


----------



## perch (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				guidingmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Marcel,
> was sind das fur welche ?
> Gruss, Marco


pn ist unterwegs

gruß marcel


----------



## krauthi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

so ihr süchtigen 

auto ist gepackt  und  boot   voll beladen 

von mir aus kanns losgehen 


ich wünsche allen teilnehmern morgen eine gute und sicherer anfahrt und hoffe das ihr reichlich gute laune und  viel humor  mit  bringen werdet 


gruß  Krauthi


----------



## Maashunter (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo Frank,kann mann morgen früh beim Geert im Lokal schon frühstücken?


----------



## krauthi (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

gute Frage  ich gehe mal davon aus das er auch frühstück anbieten wird   nur  wenn jetzt  36 personen  ohne anmeldung ankommen und  möchten frühstück  dan sieht das schlecht aus


----------



## Hanselle 007 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Wir sind Morgen schon um 5 uhr da wann macht das den da auf dieses Caffe dort wir haben auch schon alle sachen gepackt warten nur drauf das wir endlich fahren können 

Liebe Grüsse Mr.Twister


----------



## Lucio (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Hallo,

wie ich Fledi und Mo bereits mitgeteilt habe, muss ich leider in letzter Minute gesundheitsbedingt absagen:c
Hab echt alles probiert, aber es macht einfach keinen Sinn#d

Grüße Lucio


----------



## Mac Gill (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Meine Sachen sind jetzt auch gepackt -> bin leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen Köderfische zu holen -> Sorry.

@Lucio -> SCHAAAADE!!!

@007 -> was macht ihr denn um 5 uhr schon da? Da könnt ihr euch ja wirklich noch ein packet maden beim leo kaufen und ein wenig stippen...


Bis morgen früh...


----------



## the doctor (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				guidingmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, ich hattte mal eine frage ! Hat von euch vieleicht jemand koederfische von 5 bis 10 cm ? Wen ja wolt ihr die den morgen mitbringen? Ich wolte mal mit ne fireball an die tote rute probieren.
> Mfg, Marco



HeyMarco,.....Ich habe jede Menge Köderfische von 5-10cm. und bringe sie morgen mit!!!! Bin ja eh auf deinem Boot:m
Jo....der heutige Abend war schon heftig#gmal schaun wie es morgen wird:q

Bis morgen Marcel


----------



## Lachsy (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wünsche euch allen ein schönes treffen, mit viel Fisch . Bin gespannt auf eure Bilder. Bin leider nicht dabei diesmal   

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Wünsche Euch ALLEN ein Super Schönes Wochenende & freue mich schon auf die Berichte & Fotos...#6


----------



## perch (25. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

|schlafen oh man is das früh...
jetzt noch 2 liter "hallo wach" und in ner stunde geht´s
los.|laola:


----------



## Siff-Cop (25. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

hoi Jonges

veel plezier en fangt enge für mich met!!!!!!!


----------



## Heiko112 (25. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Moin 

bin gerade zurück aus roermond. Und eins vorweg, es war windig und naß, aber es wurde auch was gefangen.

Ich habe 3 schöne Zander  erwischt.



















Und alle 3 schwimmen wieder munter durch die Maasplassen.


schreib da aber noch nen richtigen bericht zu.


----------



## Lachsy (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Petri heil, Heiko.
Schöne Zander haste erbeutet, alle vertikal oder haste geschleppt?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Heiko112 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Moin

Naja Vertikal war das bei dem Wind und der Drift nicht mehr. Eher Geschleppt mit Gummifisch#6.


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. März 2006)

*Ein CRF´ler beim vertikalen!*

Eins vornweg: Danke Krauthi für diese Treffen, klasse organisiert und die Preise (an der Stelle natürlich auch ein dickes Dankeschön an die Firmen!#6 ) wie immer super!!! Du hast keine Ruhe bis der letzte einen Bootsplatz hat, wenn du wen auf dem Wasser vermißt fährst du bis du ihn findest, echt klasse!!!#6 

So, jetzt muss ich teilweise weit ausholen (das heißt ihr sollt euch jetzt n Bier holen  ). Ich habe letzte Woche meinen Samstagsjob gekündigt, weil ich keinen Bock mehr hatte da Samstags um 6 anzutanzen - endlich ausschlafen.
Naja, da wir ja krank sind war Samstag um 03:45 (|uhoh: ) "fröhliches" aufstehen angesagt, mein erster Versuch nichts zu fangen bestand darin mal dick zu verpennen, hätt meine ma mich nich zufällig geweckt.... Nun ja, das hatte schonmal nicht funktioniert, also versuchte ichs mit der "oh-verfahren!"-Methode aufem Weg zu Micha nach Düren. Der fand mich aber und so gings dann Richtung Fischgründe. Dort angekommen wurde zuerst mal Kaffee inhaliert, es war immer noch pervers früh. Die Unterzahl der CRF´ler (the Doctor und meiner einer) machte sich gegen kurz vor 8 bemerkbar als auf einmal alle aufsprangen um zu zahlen und zu slippen - unfassbar, "ZANDER ZANDER ZANDER!!!" - und schon warn die Boote im Wasser... Um möglichst kurz auf dem Wasser zu sein fuhr ich bei Krauthi mit, wir starteten hinterher.
Nun sollte ich vielleicht (nochmal:q ) erwähnen dass es wenig Sachen gibt denen ich weniger traue als Gummifischen, mit Ausnahme von Ford Fiesta´s vielleicht...! Naja, jedenfalls kauf ich mir die nur zur Tarnung, ich erwarte damit garkeine Bisse und bin auch nich bös wenn die hängenbleiben... Also versuchte ich verzweifelt meine überlaufenden Boxen durch Hänger zu entlasten, war aber wegen Drift fast unmöglich mit 21gr. Köpfen Grundkontakt zu halten, also bekam ich auch nich die gewünschten Hänger...
Also Krauthi gefragt, der prompt seine CRF-Fähigkeiten zur Schau stellte indem er eine ganze Box mit Jigs und Gummi´s im Boot verteilte - a) konnten wir so 5min. nich angeln und b) warn sowieso alle Fische gewarnt durch dieses Bombardement... (er wiederholte diese Aktion in regelmäßigen Abständen - sicher is sicher!) Naja, ich befestigte zur Sicherheit noch einen Angstdrilling, ich hatte echt Angst überhaupt keine von diesen wiederlichen Weichplastikdingern loszuwerden - und ich sollte Recht haben, nicht einer blieb unten, allerdings konnte ich dezent alle Anbisse durch Kippe anzünden, mampfen, durch die Gegend glotzen etc. verhauen sodass ich Schneider blieb! Krauthi auch, the Doctor konnte natürlich nicht an sich halten und fing 2 40er Barsche - egal, die rosa Mütze hat die Sau ja eh im Abo, die CRF wird sich eine zweite zulegen müssen!
Den ersten Tag hatte ich also ohne Fisch überstanden, damit dass so bleibt ließ ich mein Tackle einfach neben Krauthis Boot stehen und alle fuhren... Und ausgerechnet Marcel sammelt den Kram ein und serviert mir pünktlich zum Abendessen meine frisch losgewordenen Gummi´s (inkl. Papiere, Digicam etc etc...|uhoh: im ErnstANKE!!!)
Gegen 17 Uhr warn alle Boote draußen und es ging ab zum Abendessen, wo wir feststellen mußten, dass "im März in Holland keine Zwiebelsaison ist" - ich glaub die fahren zu schnell über ihre "Drempels" die Kääsköpp...|rolleyes 
Dann gings ins Outdoorhaus - ähm - wie sag ich das jetzt - wenn ich meine Ausbildung fertig hab könnten wir da unsere Abschlußfete machen....:q 
Naja, natürlich kam irgendwann die Verlosung und ich hoffte auf nen Kescher (zur Deko im Angelzimmer, klar oder? #h ) - kurz vorher hatte ich nochmal ausgiebig meine Abneigung gegen Gufi´s zum Ausdruck gebracht und was lost mir der Frank??? Gummis Gummis Gummis und ne Box mit...

...


...


noch viel mehr Gummi´s, was auch sonst...:c 

Ich glaub ich schmelz den Kram ein und mach mir nen schönen Latexanzug draus! (bitte keine falschen Schlüsse ziehen!)
An dieser Stelle nochmal herzlichen Dank an Micha, der sich als Rache fürs einsammeln in der Walachei von Düren ausgedacht hatte mich mein Auto auf einem bekannten Gay-Treff-Parkplatz abzustellenzu lassen!!! (was ich natürlich erst nachher erfahren hab...) |krach: 
Naja, zurück zum Samstag abend, irgendwann gegen 11 bin ich Richtung Liege gekrabbelt (Insider:q ) und hab die Glupscher geschlossen. Gegen 2 Uhr wurde ich wach weil Hans versuchte dem Wind durch das Gebälk das Genick zu brechen... Normalerweise bekommt man mich nicht wach, aber der sägt ja kein Holz, der bricht Granit...
Irgendwie schlief ich jedenfalls wieder ein - und werd wieder wach als der totale Fruchtalarm ausbricht, alle laufen wie die Ameisen rum... Meine Frage nach der Uhrzeit wurde so beantwortet: "och so halb 6 ham wir." - ich wollt um halb 7 aufstehn... Ich versuchte durch die " ich bin müde und stehe nicht auf"-Taktik nicht wieder aufs wasser zu müssen. Vergebens. Es gab Brunch und es wurde wieder stürmig, aber ein paar todesmutige mußten natürlich nochmal raus - also auch ich. (hier nochmal danke an den hersteller der "behinderten Gummihose" und der "ich safte wie ein schwein wachsjacke" - ich wurde laufend von den wellen abgeduscht, mit boot fahren hatte es nich mehr viel zu tuen, wir übten uns im horizontal jiggen und gegen 12 uhr sahen wir ein dass wir diesen gummikram so nie loswürden und strichen die Segel.

Frank, nochmals vielen vielen Dank, Deine Treffen sind unglaublich geil!

Als Beweis für Marcels Freveltat kann ich noch 2 Bilder vortragen, die allerdings unter dem max. Zoom sehr zu leiden hatten:


----------



## AngelAndy20 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Nochwas vergessen, da wollten noch 2 Mann ein ganz spezielles Bild von einer ganz speziellen Frau - brauch ich die emails gell


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (26. März 2006)

*AW: Ein CRF´ler beim vertikalen!*

netter Bericht Andy,

die Bilder sind auch vielversprechend.

#6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## the doctor (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Andy:

Habe selten so gelacht!!!!! Geiler Bericht!!!!#6:m#6
Ps: Ach so,....das war Absicht, das du deinen Kram da stehen gelassen hast:q ah....jetzt verstehe ich:q


Soll ich auch was schreiben?
......joahhhh......bin zwar immer noch Müde, aber ich lege mal los

Ich rollte Samstag früh gegen 6Uhr mit meinem Wagen vom Hof. Wollte ja schliesslich noch den Mo Jones einladen, denn wir trafen uns ja um 7 Uhr in Roermond ! Nur, war der Mo Jones, wie abgemacht um kurz nach 6 Uhr noch nicht fertig,.......wie immer. Daraus wurde nämlich am Samstag kurz nach halb sieben ! Na ja....wir wollten ja keinen Stress haben, so habe ich ihm noch die nötige Zeit gegeben seine Sachen zu packen (sonst hat er ja keinen Zeit|uhoh
In Roermond sind wir dann doch ziemlich zeitig angekommen. Anschliessend begaben wir uns nach Parkplatzsuche direkt zu den Anderen ins Cafe, wo warmer Kaffee auf uns wartete. In der Nacht hatte es sich so stark erwärmt, so dass es draussen schon viel wärmer war als in dem Cafe :q

Nach kurzem Pläusschen mit den anderen konnten wir dann endlich aufs Wasser um die Fische zu suchen und abzulichten.
Ich hatte das Glück und durfte beim Marco (Guidingmaster) mitfahren. Als zu verlässigen Bootspartner und Kamera-mann, saß Harald(Mc Gill) neben mir.
Nach kurzer Vorstellung fuhren wir dann schon eine schöne Kante an, die aber leider keinen Fisch brachte. Auf der 2. Stelle bekamen wir ein paar Bisse, die aber leider nicht richtig hingen. Doch!!!!....einen Barsch konnte ich mit schwerer Not ins Boot hiefen:m
Kurz darauf durfte Harald dann auch mal drillen und konnte einen schönen 55er Zander verhaften.
Bis zum Mittag hin tat sich nicht mehr viel, ausser ein oder zwei Zupfer.
Wärend der Mittagszeit fing ich dann den 2. Barsch an einer Kante in nur 9m Wassertiefe.
Ein anders Boot probierte es darauf hin in umittelbarer Nähe in nur 5m Tiefe und sie fingen in kurzer Zeit auch 2 dicke Barsche!!!
Zum Nachmittag hin tat sich nichts mehr und wir beschlossen an eine windgeschütztere Stelle zu fahren, um was zu quatschen und was zu essen.

Um 17 Uhr slippten wir aus,.....schliesslich wachtete noch das warme Essen im Cafe auf uns. Nach anderthalb Stündchen haben wir uns dann aufgemacht zu diesem OutDoor Haus.
Ich fands dort lustig, ich war zwar richtig kaputt vom Tag, aber habe noch gerade so meine restlichen Kräfte bezwungen.
Einige von uns schliefen im Auto, andere(wie ich, Micha und Krauthis7) draussen unterm Capot. Uns war es da drinnen leider zu miefig. Irgendwie konnten die Besitzer kein richtiges Feuer machen (Kaminöfen), so dass der Qualm in den Schlafbereich zog.
Nur die harten hatten sich wacker geschlagen und sich im Smock nieder gelegt:m RESPEKT !:q

Nach ne kurze Nacht (für manche) machten wir uns zum Frühstück auf ins nah gelegene Cafe am Hafen.
Dort mussten wir leider feststellen das es heute keinen so grossen Sinn mehr haben würde weiter zu angeln, da der Wind sehr stark blies, und so das Vertikalangeln zum Horizontalangeln übergehen würde.
Die grösste Zahl der Teilnehmer stieß anschliessend nach dem Frühstück die Heimreise an und nur noch wenige begaben sich weiter aufs Wasser.

Ich möchte noch ein grosses Dankeschön aussprechen an:

*Marco* Heijnen: Danke für den schönen Tag auf deinem Boot!!War echt klasse!!!!!!!
*Frank: *Danke für das Treffen und die organisierten Sachen, der verschiedenen Firmen!!!!!!
*Sponsoren *: Danke für die schönen Sachen!!!!
*@All : *Es war ein klasse Wochenende mit euch !!!!!

#6#6#6


----------



## Fledi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

@Nochwas vergessen, da wollten noch 2 Mann ein ganz spezielles Bild von einer ganz speziellen Frau - brauch ich die emails gell 

Meine e-mail-Adresse steht in meinem Profil
Herzliche Grüße
Fledi


----------



## Mac Gill (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte noch ein grosses Dankeschön aussprechen an:
> 
> *Marco* Heijnen: Danke für den schönen Tag auf deinem Boot!!War echt klasse!!!!!!!
> *Frank: *Danke für das Treffen und die organisierten Sachen, der verschiedenen Firmen!!!!!!
> ...


#6 ... da schliesse ich mich an!!!

@andy

Klasse Bericht :m  trifft die Sache auf den Punkt...


Ich möchte noch eine Bitte aussprechen:
*Krauthi -> Das darf nicht das letzte Treffen gewesen sein!  No way!*


Soo, hier sind meine Bilder zu finden...
Mac Gill's Bilder


----------



## Hanselle 007 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Echt klasse dein Bericht Marcel,hast ein dicken#r verdient.
Nur wie schon gesagt worden ist von Angelandy 20. Kennen die Holländer keine Zwiebel,und Zitronen#d .
Was ist schon eine Fritte Spezial ohne Zwiebel.?
Aber immerhin es wahr ein Super Treffen es wurde viel gelacht,und geplaudert.Es wahr mal wieder richtig schön seine Köder im kalten wasser der maas eine weile ins wasser tunken zu dürfen.|supergri Leider habe ich dieses wochenende nix gefangen .
Aber der Tag würd wieder kommen wo die Fische angst vor mir kriegen,und dann werde ich sie wieder bezwingen.|supergri 




Das Outdoor Haus war echt Klasse das kamm mir ein klein wenig vor wie das Haus der sieben Zwerge,:q man wußte ja vorher nicht wie das Haus eigentlich aussah von innen.Mir kamen dan schon langsam der zweifel wie wir es schaffen solten mit all den mann auf den Dachboden zu schlafen. was echt sehr schwehr wahr.Aber wo dann am abend noch so eine riesen Qualm Wolke untern Dach stand was dursch den Rauch der Öfen verursacht wurde wahr es dann zweck los dort oben in ruhe zu schlafen .
Aber leider wurden die Augen von minute zu minute immer schwehrer das es keinen sinn machte länger wach zu bleiben also entschloss ich mich doch oben auf dem Dachboden mich zurück zu ziehn um ein klein wenig über einen Dicken Fisch an der Angel zu träumen.|supergri 



Mansche hatten sich überal im ganzen Haus verteilt um zu schlafen man konnte sie in jeder Ecke finden ob es am ofen ,oder auf dem Sofa wahr überal lagen sie verstreut um zu schlafen.
Sie lagen sogar in den Autos, wie auch unterm Dach von draussen.


Wie immer hat mir das treffen einen riesen spass gemacht und binn wie immer sehr zu frieden nur leider hatte ich keinen Fisch.
aber das wird sich beim nächsten mal ändern.(beim nächsten mal?)
Frank das kann doch noch nicht alles gewessen sein oder? .
Meinst du nicht ich könnte noch ein 4 treffen stat finden.
diese Treffen sind echt immer voll Super.


Bitte,Bitte,Bitte?


Hiermit möchte ich mich herzlich beim Frank bedanken das er dieses Treffen Organisiert hat ,und auch bei den ganzen Sponsoren,Die uns mit so viel wunderbaren Sachpreisen unterstützt haben.und auch an allen leuten die da bei wahren es hat einen riesen Spass gemacht mit euch.
Aber das kann doch nicht das letzte treffen gewehsen sein (oder?)#6 



So dann wurde es wieder zeit seine sachen zu packen um wieder nachhause zu fahren wir hatten alle noch gemütlich zusammen gefrühstükt und miteinander geredet obwohl man eigentlich nicht meckern konnte über das essen da .
Man sah es hatte dem Mo sehr gut geschmeckt.Er verschlinkte ein Brötchen nach dem anderen|uhoh: :q .


So ich komme mal zum Ende der Geschichte und hoffe das alle heil nachhause gekommen sind.und das wieder alle Munter den start in die Woche Finden.


Liebe Grüsse Mr.Twister#h 







Ps Bootstreffen Nr.4 ? wann ist das?#6 |supergri​


----------



## krauthi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> #6
> *Krauthi -> Das darf nicht das letzte Treffen gewesen sein! No way!*
> 
> 
> ...


 

ein besagtes sprichwort   lautet

"  wenns am schönsten ist soll man gehen "

und ich bedanke mich   für die lobenden worte   

ich hoffe   dieses treffen und auch die   die wir schon hatten bleiben in freudiger  erinnerung  :k 



was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll das man sich am wasser   nicht mehr sieht


it´s time to say goodbye #h 


Krauthi


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Andy:
> 
> Habe selten so gelacht!!!!! Geiler Bericht!!!!#6:m#6


 
Merci, hatte gestern richtig gute Laune! Leider tut mein Brötchengeber grad alles um das wieder wettzumachen...|uhoh: 



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> Ps: Ach so,....das war Absicht, das du deinen Kram da stehen gelassen hast:q ah....jetzt verstehe ich:q


 
Nee ne? Du biss (Achtung, Wortwitz! :m ) doch auch CRF´ler!?!?!?!
Da steht wohl ne Tauferneuerung an, Mr. rosa Mütze!!!#h  



letztes Bootstreffen???

*Krauthi - Krauthi - Krauthi!!!*​


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Die "Bildinteressenten" bekommen ihren Stoff heute abend (Frau vorher weglocken!!! ;-P)
@Fledi: Du hast deine email zwar im Board hinterlegt, aber ich kann dir übers Board keine Anhänge schicken, bitte sende mir die Adresse mit einer PN - merci!

lg Andy


----------



## the doctor (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

*Frank ?????

letztes Bootstreffen? Time to say goodbye???
-Nicht mit uns!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wir machen ein 4. Bootstreffen!!!
Damit meine ich wir Alle!!!!!!
Es werden Aufgaben zur Organisation verteilt, um es leichter zu machen?!

Wer ist damit einverstanden?
*


----------



## AngelAndy20 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir machen ein 4. Bootstreffen!!!*
> *Damit meine ich wir Alle!!!!!!*
> *Es werden Aufgaben zur Organisation verteilt, um es leichter zu machen?!*
> *Wer ist damit einverstanden?*


 
Ich!!! Übernehme die Thread-Aktuell-Halt-Choose da ich sonst nich viel kann :m 

Keine Bootstreffen mehr *pfffffffffff*

Wir sparen uns aber die Verloserei  

Los gehts! Ende Juni wollten wir doch oder? :m #6 #h


----------



## Mac Gill (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ne, Ne, Ne -> Frank ist unser Häuptling.

Bootstreffen gibt es nur unter seiner Leitung.

Melde mich aber auch als Hilfsindianer zur stelle. 
Orga Chef muss aber der Krauthi übernehemn. 

Unterstützungscrew wäre dann AngelAndy, the_Doctor, Bruder Rolf und meiner einer... das müsste sich doch schaukeln lassen...


----------



## the doctor (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Los gehts! Ende Juni wollten wir doch oder? :m #6 #h




Hört sich gut an!!!!!!

neue Stelle, neues Glück???? (also nicht Roermond?)
müssen wir uns mal ein paar Gedanken drüber machen


----------



## the doctor (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, Ne, Ne -> Frank ist unser Häuptling.
> 
> Bootstreffen gibt es nur unter seiner Leitung.




Das stimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Frank!!!!!!!!! ???????? Bitttteeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> Unterstützungscrew wäre dann AngelAndy, the_Doctor, Bruder Rolf und meiner einer... das müsste sich doch schaukeln lassen...



jepp....wir alle Schaukeln das Ding schon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## krauthi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

|kopfkrat


----------



## Hanselle 007 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Bitte Bitte Frank 

Aber warum nicht wir sind auch wieder dabei#6 

Gruss Hanselle007.v.Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthis7 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

na brüderle gib dir nen ruck


----------



## Maashunter (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Wir sind natürlich auch wieder dabei,!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krauthi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

nun ja    dan kann ich ja wohl nicht anders   ok  ich mache ein 4. bootstreffen mit euch    aber das wird nicht ende juni werden   da  schon die meisten gesagt hatten das sie da nicht können ( mich eingeschlossen)

würde vorschlagen   ende august   und dan an einem ganz anderem gewässer

werde mich mal mit Marco und Pieter in verbindung setzen    was die   für vorschläge haben zwecks gewässer  mit übernachtung



gruß Krauthi


----------



## Mac Gill (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

JUHUUUUUUUUU


----------



## krauthi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

terminvorschlag   wäre  der 26-27 august   2006    ?????


----------



## Heiko112 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ja dann wählt mal schnell ein ordentliches Gewässer aus, dann sind wir auch wieder dabei. Hoffentlich können wir dann auch mal 2 Tage bleiben.


----------



## krauthis7 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

so spät du trottel früher 
viel spass
http://www.krauthis7.de/html/treffen_0.html

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/bootstreffen3_videos.html


----------



## krauthi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

früher wirds nix werden   da  Schonzeit  ,  WM   und Urlaubszeit  dazwischen sein wird und so kurz hintereinander   wäre auch nicht so gut


----------



## Heiko112 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Also ich finde August garnicht mal so schlecht.

lecker Sommer


----------



## Hanselle 007 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

jawohl ein hoch auf  unseren lieben frank.

Super frank.#6 #6 #6 

es geht doch. dann mal schauen wie das 4 bootstreffen so wird.
das wird bestimmt dann der ober hammer und echt affen geil.
und ich glaube das das Viele im board lesen werden und das es diesmal ein rekord wird. was die anzahl der leute betrift,die mitmachen.wer weiss wieviele leute dazu bereit sind mit zu kommen um ein echt affen geiles wochenende zu haben,und zu erleben.

Ich hätte da schon so einen vorschlag für die übernachtungs möglichkeit.
Wie wäre es mit einer holländichen jugendherberge.?
das sind zwar nicht alles einzel zimmer,sondern das sind zimmer wo mehr leute in einem zimmer schlafen.
aber das soll uns doch egal sein.
und das mit dem essenund so lässt sich da bestimmt auch etwas regeln.:q 

nur der einzige haken an der sache ist das das nicht am wasser ist sondern etwas weiter weg aber das hat beim letzten mal auch geklapt.#6 

Liebe grüsse Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

wie gesagt ich steh in kontakt mit Marco   der auch schon bescheid weiß   und er wird sich mal nach einem gewässer umschauen wo wir  auch mit fisch rechnen können und  vorallem wo uns  der spaßfaktor gegönnt sein wird


----------



## Fledi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Super Frank,
ich bin auch wieder dabei.
Den Termin finde ich auch gut, hätte aber auch jeder anderer sein können (außer Juni)
Ich fang schon an mich zu freuen.|jump:
Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------



## krauthis7 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

dat is aber noch so lange :c


----------



## thefish (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> terminvorschlag wäre der 26-27 august 2006 ?????


 
Ähäm.
Falls ihr mich noch kennt. Ich wäre Ende August dann bestimmt wieder dabei.

OK?

Grüße #h


----------



## Tobias22 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Heho ...

Also Frank, hätte mich auch gewundert wenn du nciht ja gesagt hättest !! :m
Du hast es bestimmt schon tausend mal gehört, aber ich möchte mich auchnochmal für die tolle orga bedanken #r

Ich werde natürlich beim 4. Boottreffen dabei sein. Vielleicht, wenn alles klappt, mit meinem eigenen Boot :q  Aber wie gesagt das muss sich dann noch zeigen.

@ Hanselle: Das mit der Jugendherberge ist gar keine schlechte Idee ...
natürlich wäre Zelt auch nicht schlecht. Aber hauptsache man muss nicht solche Verrenkungen machen, um in sein bett zu kommen, wie im Outdoor Haus   

Gruss Tobias


----------



## krauthi (27. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

ok  hiermit eröffne ich dan einen neuen tread   fürs bootstreffen nr.4


----------



## svitti (28. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Ja dan werde ich mal was schreiben zur unseren 3 boottreffen .

Als erstes möchte ich mich bei unseren orga Bedanken es war richtig spitze
wieder und hat alles wie immer  geklapt.

Nach den ich den boot erst um 10 Uhr  bekamm ging es endlich aufs wasser 
als wir ca 2 Min auf wasser wahren bekamm ich ein biss es war eine ca 45-50 cm Barsch Damme die natürlich wieder schwimmen dürfte .Das wetter war nicht so toll  den ich bekamm mit meinen 21 gramm blei überhaubt kein boden kontackt das war auch das ich insgesamt nur einen Barsch gefangen habe und aber egal den spass was ich mit euch jungs gehabt habe das hat gezählt auser in olderhaus wo ich ein schock bekommen habe ein qualm bis zu geht nicht mähr hette ich lieber doch mein zelt mietgenommen aber da konn unserer orga nichts dafür .#6
Als wir zu gemütlichten teil des Abends zum verlosung kammen habe ich den qualm schon vergessen .An diese stelle danke für die gesponserte sachen an die Sponsoren und natürlich auch an Frank der Alles organiesiert Hat hut Ab Frank.#6#6
Nach den Verlosung Habe ich woll ein oder ein Par gläser Bier zuviel genommen den ich war soooo krank schlächt war es mir das ich glatt den frühstuck fallen gelasen habe un mich von euch nicht mähr verabschieden könte .An diese stelle sorry.
Als mein Vater und meine Kumpels von frühstuck wieder kammen war meine ruhe vorbei ich müßte noch am Wasser .#q
Das war ein schlächter Tag für mich den mit kopfschmerzen und seegang war das nicht so gut also sind wir nach asselt runter am bagger see .
Leider haben wir dort auch kein Glück gehabt den es war einfach zu windig .
Als wir so ca un 17 Uhr unseren Boot züruck gebracht haben hat mein Vater auf ein gummifisch am grund schleppend ein 50 Zander Verhaften können also hat er auch seinen aller ersten zander bei 3 bootstreffen gehabt.Na ja ich werde mal an diese stelle schluß machen und muß sagen das mit euch es riesig spass gemacht hat .#h

Ps Bilder werde ich ende der Woche auf meine Homepage reinmachen .
www.svitti.de also bis die Tage mal Grüß Svitti #h


----------



## perch (28. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

sooo,jetzt will ich auch noch...

erst mal danke frank,mal wieder super orga:m.

wir hatten an beide tagen das gleiche windproblem wie alle anderen auch.
der e-motor lief den ganzen tag auf max,so das am späten nachmittag
die batterie am ende war.
trotzdem hatten wir am samstag zusammen 4 zander und einen barsch im 
boot.
da michael und ich am samstag abend nach hause gefahren sind,waren
wir am sonntag"nicht geräuchert":q und "ausgeschlafen" wieder zeitig
beim frühstück.
obwohl der wind nicht nachgelassen hatte,beschlossen wir es trotzdem
nochmal zu versuchen,und slippten so gegen 8.30 das boot.
viel gefangen haben wir nicht mehr.es war der tag der aussteiger.#q
wir hatten einige gute bisse,die sich nach kurzem heftigem drill aber
wieder verabschiedet haben.so gegen 11.00 konnten wir dann noch
zwei barsche landen,und gegen 12.00 gings dann richtung heimat.

es war wirklich klasse,und ich freu mich schon aufs nächste,"4"(geht doch
frank|supergri) treffen.
sollte es dienstlich hinhauen,bin ich auf jeden fall wieder dabei!!!

gruß marcel


----------



## Martin001 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

*MDS Fishingworld bedankt sich bei allen Teilnehmern für das nette Gruppenfoto!!!

MFG Martin
*


----------



## krauthi (29. März 2006)

*AW: Bootstreffen in Roermond Nr.3*

Gern geschehen #6


----------

